# Quick Stands



## Mark Steinmann

Hey guys I figured I would create a thread for me to post my successes of my "quick stands" to keep them all in one spot on the forum. Just short and sweet details and accompanying photos of course. Should've done this a while ago....haha.

First up is a stand from today. It was 98 degrees and around 2:30pm. I found a new road to break in, drove a quarter mile off the main road and parked the vehicle. I happened to be wearing shorts and flip flops and didn't want to go through putting on my boots because there wasn't a bunch of cactus in this area. Setup with the breeze to my left and blew the call for a few sequences. I panned left to look downwind and spotted a Coyotes leg jutting out from a bush. He moved further downwind and that's when I adjusted my rifle. I woofed and he stopped right behind a bush....after waiting a few seconds I decided to squeeze off a round. He tumbled to the right, kicking out of sight behind a bush. A few seconds later he reared up on his back legs just like a horse would and then hopped a few times. When he hit the ground again I finished him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., nice outfit.


----------



## glenway

Flip flops? I don't think so.

Good work taking that scrawny bugger, nonetheless.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good job Mark ! are you keeping a record of kills ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha, yeah I was being careful where I stepped... ????

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good job Mark ! are you keeping a record of kills ?


Ed, I haven't kept a perfect record...but I did start a photo album with all my pictures and I plan to keep that going. The club keeps records and I have a sheet they provided that I update (to make sure I get credit) after each kill.

So far I'm right around 30-35 coyotes, 6 foxes, and 2 Bobcats. That is a total from when I started calling 5 years ago...and the majority of those was the past 2 years as I didn't have much success before that.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

How does the club verify kills?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> How does the club verify kills?


Just by bringing in tails Ed, they lean on the honor system and so far it seems to me like everyone plays fair.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats good, but what if you want to put up the fur ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Thats good, but what if you want to put up the fur ?


You can also bring in full pelts or taxedermy receipts as well Ed. ????

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Seems like it would be hard to cheat if you need either the tail or the pelt.

Congrats on the coyote....I guess you weren't in the chollas'.


----------



## Mo Mo

Nothin like a good pair of hunting flip flops. Nice job on the kill.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... Nice chancla's... I guess you don't have a fear of rattlesnakes yet.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Seems like it would be hard to cheat if you need either the tail or the pelt.
> 
> Congrats on the coyote....I guess you weren't in the chollas'.


Yeah the only way I see people could cheat would be grabbing a tail off roadkill.

No, hardly any cactus in this spot.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congrats Mark... Nice chancla's... I guess you don't have a fear of rattlesnakes yet.


Thanks Eric, I was being very selective on where I walked. Lol. No rock overhangs or bushes near my path.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Lol... I was doing the same thing when this one almost got me. I did learn something from that experience...1. rattlesnakes don't always rattle. 2. rattlesnakes don't need to be coiled up to strike. and 3. A good pair of snake boots are way better than the best pair chancla's...????.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yeah I've come across 4 this year so far. The one below didn't rattle & I would've stepped right on him if I hadn't seen him at the last second and skidded to a stop 1 step away! No rattle until I backed up. He was an aggressive one, so he had to be taken care of...

















I've lived in AZ my whole life and haven't even tried on a pair of snake boots...hopefully I don't regret that someday.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough

Rattlers? I currently own 2 sets of snake boots. I have a set that I have nearly worn out and a new set waiting. I don't go into the desert any more without them. I have stepped on my share of rattlers and truth be known, most of them don't rattle. Fact is, in our predator hunting world, we love to get out in that early morning prime time, but that same time is what most vipers are somewhat dormant from the cold night. They will coil up in a self made bed in the sand and wait to warm up after sunrise. Then you come along! He isn't going to buzz, you may get a hiss, but it's going to be a close call. Even though I believe in having and wearing the boots, I have never been struck. A hunting partner once asked, "How do you know they will work?" "I don't know that they will, and hope to never know that answer," was my reply. A buddy of mine was out hunting a few years back and stopped near a gate he had to open. There was a cow and calf, on the other side ot the gate, the cow was insane, crazy acting, and raising quite a ruckus at his approach. He waited her out, not wanting to get stampeded. She finally took her calf and walked away. He went to open the gate and felt something strike his (non snake) boot. It was a beaten down rattle. The cow had stomped it the death, but it still tried to strike. Thankfully, the fangs never penetrated his boot. I thought him nuts, getting stuck by a dead snake, but checked it out on the internet. Turns out snakes can strike for up to an hour after they are dead. Just some food for thought.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am with you JTK... The snake boots make me feel a little better... Kinda like a firearm, I would rather have one and not need it, than need one and not have it.

The first rattlesnake I shot was back in 1989, I blew his head off with a .357 magnum, there was one vein holding his head on so my buddy Jay puts his foot on the snakes head and pulls it off... That's when the headless snake struck him in the arm... That freaked me out and I had nightmares for weeks about it. That image is still burned into my brain. Same with a Mexican guy years ago who took a shovel to the head of a rattlesnake and then said hey watch this... he put the shovel up to the severed head and the damn thing started biting at the shovel... ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

One of those would end my hunting in the desert for ever...


----------



## JTKillough

Globe! That just over the hill from you. That head is as big as my fist. Snake boots wouldn't stop a bite from one that big. Worst set of my life was beside a rattler that I rocked to death. Couldn't keep from looking at it every 2 seconds to be sure it didn't come any closer. Finished the set early and moved on. Next set went well, until I got up to leave. I walked out, picked up the Foxpro, then walked past the bush I was setting up against. Big rattler was coming in from the back side. I went home!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

JTKillough said:


> Globe! That just over the hill from you. That head is as big as my fist. Snake boots wouldn't stop a bite from one that big. Worst set of my life was beside a rattler that I rocked to death. Couldn't keep from looking at it every 2 seconds to be sure it didn't come any closer. Finished the set early and moved on. Next set went well, until I got up to leave. I walked out, picked up the Foxpro, then walked past the bush I was setting up against. Big rattler was coming in from the back side. I went home!


 yep I don't hunt near Globe after seeing that. I would probably have a heart attack just seeing one that big...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well I went out to check my "urban" trail camera today. It's been 2.5 weeks since checked last. 


























































Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet... Good spot for a cage trap. Are you using anything as an attractor or just setting where you seen sign?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sweet... Good spot for a cage trap. Are you using anything as an attractor or just setting where you seen sign?


It would be fun to try trapping, but I don't think I have the time to do that. I set the camera solely on sign, no attractant used. I'm planning on moving the camera deeper into the foothills eventually to see if there are any long tails up in there. Definitely a great bobcat spot....I wouldn't mind cleaning out the coyotes so that the cats can really flourish!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Trapping is a job in its own right... Now you have inspired me to go set up my trail camera, my wife bought me one for Christmas but I haven't used it yet, just have to get some batteries. Ed told me to go set it up awhile back, I just worry about someone stealing it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Trapping is a job in its own right... Now you have inspired me to go set up my trail camera, my wife bought me one for Christmas but I haven't used it yet, just have to get some batteries. Ed told me to go set it up awhile back, I just worry about someone stealing it.


Yeah do it! I've got 3 now and haven't had anyone touch them yet. The one I'm using in this spot was VERY inexpensive (hence the quality of the photos). But it is the spot with the most people around. I just choose the hardest part to access of a nasty wash in hopes that other people won't even see it. Turns out the animals love it in there too!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Eric,

Put some double-sided tape on the camera and stick on some local landscape material to hide it in plain sight.


----------



## prairiewolf

Cool photos Mark ! That first one is really neat catching it carrying its prey.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Eric,
> 
> Put some double-sided tape on the camera and stick on some local landscape material to hide it in plain sight.


 yeah that could work. Or I could put it in some jumping cholla ????...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Cool photos Mark ! That first one is really neat catching it carrying its prey.


I thought that one was especially neat! Thanks!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark, will the camera print date and time ? It would be helpful to know when the cat travels the route.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, will the camera print date and time ? It would be helpful to know when the cat travels the route.


Ed, for some reason I can't get this one to show the date & time. It is the cheapest of cameras. Once elk season is over I can get a better camera in there.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Tim & I got out after work for a couple quick stands today. I called in this Grey Fox on the "sunset stand" and Tim put him down with #4 buckshot at 15 yards.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Way to go, congrats..


----------



## JTKillough

Thank you for getting us back to "quick stands". Very cool. Looks like some good shotgun country.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

JTKillough said:


> Thank you for getting us back to "quick stands". Very cool. Looks like some good shotgun country.


Haha, no problem glad to do so! Yeah it's the perfect area for shotgun. Shooting lanes out to 50 yards max.

This was a half mile from where my camera is setup. Never have had a fox on the camera so I'm guessing they are sticking to the rocky hills.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Gotta love shotgun kills. Nice job.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on more good calling Mark !! I am getting ready to go to Roosevelt in a few weeks and will try for some Fox there.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats on more good calling Mark !! I am getting ready to go to Roosevelt in a few weeks and will try for some Fox there.


Nice Ed, go get a bunch! And track down that big Bobcat you found the tracks of while you're at it too. 

I'm going up tomorrow to check trail cams for elk & will be doing stands along the way. Hope to come up with a couple foxes myself! Hopefully the big bull made it through archery season!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

With pics like these.....maybe a trip to Arizona territory may be in the cards?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

First light. A hint of a breeze flowing from my right into an open field. I called this female in 10 minutes with EW bite down call. Spotted her at the edge of the brush 150 yards out. She came out, sat down and searched for movement. As soon as she looked away I moved my AR & sticks and got lined up. A few short lip squeaks had her trotting in. At 40 yards I line up the sight on her chest & squeezed. Dirt nap issued.































Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Nice shootin hoss. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## glenway

Good work with the camera shot. That 'yote has a better looking coat than most others you've posted lately.


----------



## hassell

Congrats, great pic's..


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats, on more good calling Mark ! but looks like you should have closed the dust cover on the rifle, lol

I like your new logo


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, that was a fun stand! They are starting to fur up slightly in the desert. Good fur up north already!

Ed, yeah....I didn't realize how much dust was on that coyote. Lol! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Went out to check the camera today. Got the porcupine again!










This is a nice Tom, checkout the comparison vs. A Coyote! 









I called a Coyote in. He surprised me when he busted through 10 seconds into my first sequence! He was at 50 yards. I peppered him with 2 shots of #4 buck but I hit him too far back and couldn't recover him. Bummer. Hopefully he dies from the wounds so the pressure on the cats gets a little better!

Setup a camera on a new area of the wash 1 mile closer to water from the other camera. Looks great & tons of sign! We'll see what comes of it...









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I bet Eric would like to put a cage trap in that area, lol !! but he might catch the porcupine


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> I bet Eric would like to put a cage trap in that area, lol !! but he might catch the porcupine


Haha, yeah...I wouldn't want to deal with a trapped porcupine!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got my first sand dunes Coyote today! Called him in around 4 minutes doing a bird distress on a closed reed Jackrabbit call. He came in directly downwind and I spotted him as he was coming around a dune about 100 yards out. He stopped and started at me. I thought that I was going to be busted as I needed to move my gun to get on him. Turns out he had not winded me (somehow!) and I moved the sticks & AR slowly and got my sights on him. Since he didn't appear spooked I lip squeaked and he came running. After he crested the dune I was on he was now at 35 yards. I woofed & he stopped in his tracks. I squeezed the trigger and immediately heard the wallop of the 55gr hit his chest. He yipped & squealed in a terrifying manner as he did the coyote death spin 4 or 5 times. I caught a few glimpses of his eyes looking right at me as if he wanted to come get me, but I could hear the gargling of a tell tell lung shot and I knew the game was over. He hit the ground and I sighed in relief. That one really got my adrenaline going! 
























Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., no flipflops this time!


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark ! dont you ever work ? lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha, nope I went with the hiking boots.

I have a job that takes me out of town pretty frequently, so I capitalize on the opportunities!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

My buddy Tim & I got out to check trail cams and do a few stands today after work. We snuck into the first stand quickly and got setup. Tim was watching the main part of the wash and I was watching downwind and a smaller wash that cut into the main wash. Tim started off blowing lightly on the Bite-Down call and not even 30 seconds into it something was crashing in between us through the thick brush. A swivel of the head confirmed that it was a pair of Coyotes...the very pair that has eluded us 3 times in a row! I twisted around, knocking my chair to the ground and as that happened they ran back the way they came. Tim called again and they both charged right back in and paused 5 feet away behind the trunk of a tree. As they went to leave again I lined up on the biggest one and let it rip. Brush flew all over and I hit him in the rear as he was running away at 8 feet and he went down. I pulled the trigger again and finished him with 34 #4's to the chest. The female got the heck out of there and was smart enough to not show her face again.

There he lays, 8 feet away...































Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Mark !

What side x side is that ?


----------



## glenway

Wondering if you've tried the new Winchester Varmint X shotgun loads. Only in BB configuration, but extremely good. long-range patterns and much less cost than other premium shells.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice work Mark !
> 
> What side x side is that ?


Thanks Youngdon! It is a Savage Fox Model B.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Wondering if you've tried the new Winchester Varmint X shotgun loads. Only in BB configuration, but extremely good. long-range patterns and much less cost than other premium shells.


I have not, do they come in 2 3/4? That is my only option with this gun.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats to both of you on more great calling and shooting !

I sure like seeing predators taken with the hand calls, I also see Tim has one of my acrylic calls with the enclosed open reed tone board. Not an expensive call but a good one especially if someone doesnt know how to use an open reed.

Congrats to both of you again!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats to both of you on more great calling and shooting !
> I sure like seeing predators taken with the hand calls, I also see Tim has one of my acrylic calls with the enclosed open reed tone board. Not an expensive call but a good one especially if someone doesnt know how to use an open reed.
> 
> Congrats to both of you again!!


Thanks Ed!

Tim and I are battling for Novice of the year in our club. ☺ So far for the season I have 9 Coyotes, 2 Fox, and 1 Bobcat. Tim has 3 Coyotes and 1 Fox. I'm hoping to keep my early lead, but we'll see! Haha.

Yeah that acrylic call is pretty cool & simple to use. I believe Tim called in his last Fox with that call.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Here's a screenshot of 1 of the videos off of my trailcam....4 Coyotes.









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

No, dang it. Only 3-inch shells.


----------



## prairiewolf

Looks like you have plenty to call, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Looks like you have plenty to call, lol


Yeah I think so! Well, one of these is dead already....haha. I also got footage of a coyote limping it's back right leg, which would be the one I shot on my last trip too. Guess he is going to make it after all. Dang.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I pulled this from my new thread over in the Elk Hunting area&#8230;.P.S. - Go check out my attempt to help 4 members of my family put down some Elk! http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/23818-a-weekend-to-remember/

I decided to load up the gun and walk a ways from camp into a canyon to see if I could lure any predators out. I found a nice large Oak tree to lean up against that gave me a 180 degree view of the surrounding canyon. The wind was blowing straight across the canyon very lightly. I started off calling very quietly, but after a minute of not seeing anything I stepped it up a notch. All of the sudden there was a large Grey Fox bounding my direction from the bottom left of the small canyon. He cleared a fence line and paused 35 yards away as I raised my gun. With the squeeze of the Tikka's trigger the Fox spun and went down quickly. I got back on the call very aggressively and 15 seconds into the sequence I spotted another Grey Fox coming up from my right side. I stopped calling and the Fox froze just staring at me. As I moved to get on her I lip squeaked to keep her attention. It worked flawlessly and I was able to put her down 20 yards away. I continued to call for a few more minutes and then ended my stand. 4 minutes of calling 300 yards from camp yielded 2 large Grey Foxes!

















Mark


----------



## hassell

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway

That duo won't be doing the fox trot any longer. Nice work!


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark ! were you using the elk calls I sent ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats Mark ! were you using the elk calls I sent ?


They were called in using the bite down call Ed. Thanks!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough

I don't know how you're doing your photography. But those last shots of the fox hunt are top notch. Great work Mark, congratulations. At this point, I wouldn't consider you a novice at all, but a full blown predator hunter.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

JTKillough said:


> I don't know how you're doing your photography. But those last shots of the fox hunt are top notch. Great work Mark, congratulations. At this point, I wouldn't consider you a novice at all, but a full blown predator hunter.


Thanks a bunch JTK! I've really had great success this year as a lot of the key parts of predator hunting seemed to click for me. I'm hoping that this success streak isn't a fluke!

For the photography believe it or not I am using my smartphone propped up on rocks...haha. It just takes some trial and error to get the right shot.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Oh and the flip flops struck again with those Fox! ????????









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree with JT, I dont consider you a novice at all. keep up the great calling !!


----------



## JTKillough

Well fellas, the cat's outta the bag, ditch those snake boots and Danners and get some slip on flip-flops. The new go to hunting footwear. Maybe the sound of those flip-flops is super enticing to predators.


----------



## youngdon

You all go for it with the flip flops, I get enough of that from HilLiary.......Besides theres just to much bitey stuff out there for my tender tootsies


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha. After 23 hours in boots the previous day, my feet were screamin' at me for some fresh mountain air!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Lets be honest Mark, after 23 hours in boots you were using your feet as an attractant for predators weren't you ?

Now that's what I call taking advantage of available resources.


----------



## prairiewolf

youngdon said:


> Lets be honest Mark, after 23 hours in boots you were using your feet as an attractant for predators weren't you ?
> 
> Now that's what I call taking advantage of available resources.


So that is his secret weapon !! and I thought it was my calls, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Oh crap, the secret is out! Now I need to get ahold of a cover scent company and bottle it up! ????

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

My brother just had some success this morning on a quick stop off the highway.

"Called and shot on my own this morning on my way to.....! 40 yd shot with my .22 mag. She only went about 50 ft before she expired. ????" - Nathan


























His first solo Cat, second solo predator at all! Man he must've had a great mentor...... ????????

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats to Nathan !!

Will he skin it out for the pelt ?

I like the shot of the hat and call, by the way, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats to Nathan !!
> 
> Will he skin it out for the pelt ?
> 
> I like the shot of the hat and call, by the way, lol


Haha thought you'd like that one Ed! Here's a better one....









He started the back cut(on the back legs) to open her up and cool her off. Loaded her in a cooler with ice/dry ice. Didn't have the time to totally skin her in the morning. Hopefully the pelt will be good.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

If it got cooled down it should be fine, you can always freeze it also, before or after skinning. Just not the best way to handle them.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> If it got cooled down it should be fine, you can always freeze it also, before or after skinning. Just not the best way to handle them.


Yeah he is going to skin it before freezing. He said it was cool to the touch within a couple hours. I'll update this eventually once he has it tanned.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

So he is having it tanned. Did he tube skin it ? Best bet is to take to a taxidermist and let them do it all, skin and get it tanned. It really depends if he is just going to hang the skin up or if he wants the hide mounted.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> So he is having it tanned. Did he tube skin it ? Best bet is to take to a taxidermist and let them do it all, skin and get it tanned. It really depends if he is just going to hang the skin up or if he wants the hide mounted.


He tube skinned it Ed. It will just be a wall hanger. The taxidermist that was nearby wanted $250 to skin & tan.....too much money. A guy at our club tans for 75, so he decided to try skinning himself.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

$75 thats a very good price ! I dont blame him if he is just hanging it on the wall. When I was a licensed taxidermist back in the late 80's . I got $100 for deer shoulder mounts and around $300-400 for full body bear and mountain lion, lol

The reason I asked, you skin differently for a rug mount than you do for a full body.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> $75 thats a very good price ! I dont blame him if he is just hanging it on the wall. When I was a licensed taxidermist back in the late 80's . I got $100 for deer shoulder mounts and around $300-400 for full body bear and mountain lion, lol
> 
> The reason I asked, you skin differently for a rug mount than you do for a full body.


Oh man, yeah now "they" charge at least $800 for a Bobcat full body mount...

We are excited to get back the fur to see how it turns out. The 22mag left a very small exit hole which will be easy to patch up!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got in a couple quick stands this morning, turned up fur on both!

First killed was this 1-2 year old Female Coyote. She came to the open reed elk call I got from Ed less than 2 weeks ago. About 5 minutes in I spotted her running in at 200 yards. Got the sticks moved and had her in my sights at 150 yards as she paused. Lined up in between the eyes after putting the scope on 9x, went to squeeze off.....locked trigger, never turned the safety off! As I flipped the safety off she started running in again. I stayed on her as she closed in. I tried to get her to stop but she wouldn't have it, she was fully committed and coming in hot! As I tried to keep her in my scope (still at 9 power) I lined up on the front of her chest and let 1 fly. Thump went the bullet and she ate dirt hard at 38 yards. She quickly fought back to her feet as I reloaded, but fell for the final time about 30 yards away.

















The second killed was a nice Female Bobcat! Called her in with the Bite-Down call and I spotted her around 7-10 minutes in, about 50 yards away. She came in where I couldn't shoot as I had a bush in the way that I had setup on. I watched for a couple minutes and decided she wasn't going to come into my shooting view. As I stood up and turned to my right to shoot she advanced as well. Once she saw my movement she froze mid-stride. I got the cross heirs on her and squeezed off a round. The report of the bullet hitting flesh followed by the cat running back into the thicket hissing and growling like a crazy beast confirmed I had hit her. She tore through dead brush for 40-50 yards growling non-stop and then there was silence. Now for the retrieval.... The issue was it took me a good 5 minutes just to advance 20 feet into the cats lair. As I progressed I would hear her crash through the brush a few more times. I decided to back out and try to cut her off from another spot. As I crept in, rifle white-knuckled and at the ready, I spotted movement. I figured it was just the shadow of a branch moving in the wind when all of the sudden I noticed that shadow had spots! The cat was 10 feet in front of me and injured. Through the THICK brush I pulled the gun up, got on what I thought to be her shoulder and let that 20 grain bullet sing! That was met with intense growling and hissing that I will never forget! I backed out immediately to an area that would allow me to swing the gun incase she decided to spring at me, but the growling subsided and the thicket went silent. After waiting 5 minutes to be sure she was dead I moved in slowly. Turns out I had her backed into a corner with water on all 3 sides. Good thing that shot hit the mark! 

























Total predators seen today were 3 Coyotes and 1 Bobcat. I'll take that all day every day!

Both were shot with the Savage 25 chambered in 17 Hornet.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Man Mark, you are becoming quite the caller ! Congrats on the coyote and bobcat. That coyote looks like it had some decent fur and the bobcat looks like some good spots on the belly, again Congrats on some good calling !

Also very good write ups on your adventures.


----------



## hassell

Again Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mo Mo

Good shootin Mark! Congrats on the coyote and that's pretty awesome using a double barrel.


----------



## youngdon

I'm gonna have to check this more often, It's been so long one congrats don't seem right. Nice shooting on all them critters Mark ! Congrats,congrats, and congrats again !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, it's just the start of the season and it has already been my best by far! I'm excited to see how many I can put down by the end of the season.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Man Mark, you are becoming quite the caller ! Congrats on the coyote and bobcat. That coyote looks like it had some decent fur and the bobcat looks like some good spots on the belly, again Congrats on some good calling !
> 
> Also very good write ups on your adventures.


Thanks Ed! The fur is starting to get there on the desert dogs....another month should do a lot of good. The cat had great spots...it's a shame that I had to shoot it a second time. That second shot at only 10 feet away really opened her up. Next time I guess...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good job again!

Have you considered using a movie camera to record hunts?


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark, How many bobcats does that make with the bite down now ? 3 or 4


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Good job again!
> 
> Have you considered using a movie camera to record hunts?


Thanks Glenway! Yes when we hunt together we try to get footage. Most of my hunting is solo, but I am looking into options for gun mounted videoing...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, How many bobcats does that make with the bite down now ? 3 or 4


Ed that is 3 with the Bite-Down. All of our hand called cats have been called in with it, it also has been producing Fox really well too! If I had to choose 1 call for distress sounds only I would pick the Bite-Down. 75% of my kills this year have been called in with the Bite-Down call!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Mark !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Made a "quick" stand on my way home from work yesterday. My target was Bobcat as it was pretty windy and all I had with me was my 12 gauge and a 22lr Pistol. I setup in a big crack in a little drainage and put my decoy about 5 yards in front of me, off to 1 side. I was sitting in my chair with my waist at ground level. No bushes to hide me so I was relying on my ghillie suit for concealment. I had 1 main sight line straight in front of me where I could see just under 100 yards. The rest of the area around me was choked with Creosote and offered up 30 yard shots on average.

I called for 30 minutes throwing the kitchen sink at them. I used two different closed reed calls and an open reed elk horn call (to blast the loud dying rabbit noises through the wind briefly). As I stopped calling after 30 minutes I looked through my phone to answer some text messages. With 1 last glance before getting up I spotted movement at 90 yards. As I saw the predator coming in I thought it was a Coyote and froze as he had a direct line of sight on me, but the head just didn't seem correct for a yote. Pausing only momentarily it bailed into the thick brush off to my right. I brought up my double barreled shotgun and held steady on where I would first see movement. A few agonizing seconds went by before a BIG Bobcat came out of the brush walking steadily right towards my decoy. He stopped 10 feet away from the decoy (10 yards from myself) giving it a good long look. I squeezed off the trigger and to my surprise all I heard was the disappointing sound of a misfire! *CLICK* The cat flipped his head in my direction and was locked on. As rattled as I was I remembered that my trigger should reset and offer up the second shell. I squeezed the trigger yet again and this time the report of the shotgun sent the Bobcat into a spinning and growling frenzy. He briefly paused as he hit the ground and then hobbled off into the brush. I gave him a few minutes before pursuing him as I analyzed the shot, it all checked out in my replay as a good shot. A few minutes of searching and I found him at the base of a bush 30 yards from where he was shot. 1 round from my 22lr ended his pain and secured my first Tom Bobcat! Upon skinning him I had at least 8 #4 buck hit him and my 22lr shot went right into the brain.













































Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., nice looking kitty.


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Mark !! You are doing some outstanding calling and your success really shows it !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Ed & Hassell! I think I'm going to focus on cats a lot more to learn as much as possible on calling them.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice shooting... Congrats Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice shooting... Congrats Mark!


Thanks Eric!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good work for sure. So, what was the main malfunction with the shotgun? Or, ammo?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Good work for sure. So, what was the main malfunction with the shotgun? Or, ammo?


It appears to be a light firing pin strike. I have a few issues with this old side-by-side that I need to figure out. Sometimes it has trouble ejecting the left shell after the shot. Thinking it needs some new springs...

The right shell misfired...









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I wouldn't be able to tolerate that. Never liked side-by-sides anyway, except in the movies.


----------



## prairiewolf

DONT LIKE SIDE BY SIDES !!!!! a browning side by side in 20ga is my favorite quail hunting shotgun !!

Mark, what make is yours ? I took the springs out of mine and replaced them with others so it wouldnt throw the shells out for cowboy action shooting. Now the shells just pop up and you either have to dump them or pick them out. Which I prefer, that way I dont have to bend over to pick them up, lol If they would fit yours your welcome to them, but cant help you on a firing pin spring but I am sure you could get one to match at a hardware store.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> DONT LIKE SIDE BY SIDES !!!!! a browning side by side in 20ga is my favorite quail hunting shotgun !!
> 
> Mark, what make is yours ? I took the springs out of mine and replaced them with others so it wouldnt throw the shells out for cowboy action shooting. Now the shells just pop up and you either have to dump them or pick them out. Which I prefer, that way I dont have to bend over to pick them up, lol If they would fit yours your welcome to them, but cant help you on a firing pin spring but I am sure you could get one to match at a hardware store.


It's a Steven's Fox Model B 12 gauge. The issue is the shell gets stuck completely inside the action (can't even pull it out as it is flush). Have to end up popping it out with a tool of some sort. Doesn't always happen, but it does quite often. My Father in law is good with taking apart and fixing guns so I'll probably drop it off with him.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Okay, Ed. I guess I like them in other peoples' hands, too.


----------



## prairiewolf

Glen, LMAO !!!

Mark, you might be able to take some very fine sand paper and just clean up the shell area. I also did that to my 20 ga so I could dump the shells when cowboy action shooting. Buy some wet and dry sandpaper 220 or higher and buff the chamber. I know some guys that really go all out and take a honing bit for master cylinders and do their chambers.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

With the forecast showing overcast skies with very little to no wind, I called up Tim and planned an afternoon hunt after work. As I was prepping to leave the house he let me know that he would be running late so the first stand was a solo run.

I knew of a little side wash that spilled out into a very large dry river bottom and I made the quarter mile hike quickly. I setup in a way that I could see all possible shooting lanes and my wind was going directly into the high bank in front of me. Nothing could wind me before I would spot them. I set out the decoy 10 yards to my right in a low spot since I was targeting Bobcat. I began calling with the bite-down call at a very high pitch and started of soft. About 5 minutes in I had just ended another series of high pitch squeals when I caught movement to my extreme left side. I spun my head and locked onto a Coyote making his way around the boulder filled bend. As he cleared the corner he caught the movement of the decoy and paused. I was ready to pull up and shoot as he turned, but he just stopped in his tracks and sort of side stepped a bit, not a clue in the world that I was 12 yards from him. To quote Yoda, "Do or do not, there is no try." I pulled up the side-by-side 12 gauge and sat up in my seat twisting my torso to line up on him. I caught him off guard and all he did was cock his head towards me to figure out what I was. I squeezed the trigger and the 34 pellets of #4 buckshot slammed into the Coyote's chest. He did a couple of spins falling down into the boulders and struggled in an attempt to get up, but it was too late for him. He laid his head amongst the boulders and let out 2 soft howls as he expired. That stand turned into a Coyote stand real quick! I kept calling for another 10 minutes and then went to inspect my success.


























I did 2 more stands and called in a Javelina to 10 yards on one of them. Tim let me know he was getting close so I went back to the truck to meet him. We had only enough light for 1 last stand and made haste to get to the desired spot in time.

We setup with Tim calling into the slight breeze as I watched the backside of the set. We were in the rolling hills at the base of a boulder filled mountain range. We setup on the edge of one of the many shallow ravines. Tim started off calling softly with the bite-down call and slowly got louder over the next 10 minutes. All of the sudden I heard a shot ring off. Then another shot along with the sound of him getting out of his chair, followed up by yet another shot. I jumped up and ran to meet up with him incase he needed another shooter to put whatever it was down. As soon as I was catching up with him he let me know that the animal was down. We both walked up to the biggest Male Coyote we have seen come out of the low desert of AZ! Tim explained to me what had happened. The Coyote skirted his left side sticking behind brush all the way in. As he was watching the Coyote moving it suddenly stopped behind a bush. Thinking that it might be onto us Tim fired a round from the hip into the Coyote standing about 20 yards away. The shot busted through the bush, hitting the Coyote and making him do the death spin. Tim then brought up his shotgun and put another round into him. As the Coyote took off Tim jumped up and shot him again. Not seeing the Coyote fall he then took off running to make sure it didn't get away. He soon found him only 30 yards from the initial shot.


























Every Coyote we take out of our Bobcat spot makes me happy. Hopefully we will have even more Bobcats to hunt the following year!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

WOW !! that is one healthy looking Coyote !! Congrats, maybe you should cut him open, might be a bobcat in there , lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> WOW !! that is one healthy looking Coyote !! Congrats, maybe you should cut him open, might be a bobcat in there , lol


Haha, so would that count as a double then Ed?! Lol.

He was definitely the alpha male of this area for sure!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! That is a big one for sure. The one you killed has really nice coloring.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. to you both, find his food source and there might be more relatives.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice ! That is a big one for sure. The one you killed has really nice coloring.


Thanks! Yeah it had a neat red color to him. Stinking thing still had fleas bad...can't wait for cold temps!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark if you ever want to keep any pelts coyote, fox or bobcat. get some of the flea spray in an aerosol can. Then put the hide or even the carcass in a garbage bag and spray the crap out of it and close up the bag. Its hard nowadays to find the aerosol cans but powder will work also. Up here there has been times when the bubonic plague is found, but I dont know about down in the valley. Also the hantavirus from mouse droppings, one woman died around 5 years ago.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well I parked today and did stands hiking into an area. After my first Bobcat stand I was making my way to the second spot when I saw a Mountain Lion turn off the trail about 100 yards ahead and go into the brush. If I would've waited longer on the first stand I probably would've been able to get a shot at my first Lion. I tried to call it in but I'm sure it busted me and was long gone.

What a bummer, but there was no way I could've known. I was calling an area that I had only been in 1 other time and did not see lion tracks on my last trip.

Here is a shot of the thickness of the brush of where I'm calling: 









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Now you know the cat's there. Scattergun territory. Good luck.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Now you know the cat's there. Scattergun territory. Good luck.


Yep, I was toting my .357 Lever on this trip.

Thanks. 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on even seeing a lion. Not many guys ever get to see one when calling. If you go after it I would try a fawn in distress and maybe a coyote fight shortly just before the fawn.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I got out at first light and was setup waiting for the light to set in. As soon as I could see well enough to shoot I started off with a very faint bird distress. After a couple minutes of waiting to see if there was a critter close by I got out my open reed howler. 2 short bursts separated by a few minutes each and I caught movement to my left. As I looked over I spotted a Coyote hitting the brakes at 40 yards. He caught my movement and started turning to the North. I woofed and in 1 motion I moved my shooting sticks and got lined up on the now stopped Coyote. After settling into my sights in a split second I squeezed off a round and his front legs dropped out from under him. He managed to get back up but only made it another 30 feet before expiring.



















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark !!!


----------



## youngdon

Nice work !


----------



## glenway

And, the beat goes on...

Is that a tripod you are using?


----------



## hassell

Congrats, looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> And, the beat goes on...
> 
> Is that a tripod you are using?


Yep I picked up the Primos tripod trigger stick a while back. They are not cheap whatsoever but using them has really helped in my success. They are the quickest adjusting sticks you can get so it helps me get steady and on target much quicker.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, it was one of those days that got better for calling as the day went. It became overcast around 10am and the wind was a nice little breeze all day. I wish I could've called more stands, but to work it was after the first one.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yesterday there was a big storm system moving in and I was hoping to capitalize on the situation. I called in 2 Coyotes on seperate stands, unfortunately only getting the 1. 
The first stand of the morning I started off with 2 series of howls spaced 4 minutes apart, followed up with a short sequence of cotton tail distress. I set the mood hoping to lure in a territorial dog. A minute or so after ending the rabbit distress I was watching downwind and caught movement towards my upwind side. As I turned my head a Coyote had moved through a clearing and was headed behind some brush at 80 yards. I moved my sticks and gun to be ready when he popped out on the opposite side, but my sticks made a little noise and he froze on the edge of a bush. I had no shot. Realizing he would probably turn back I swiveled to the area he previously came through. In a few seconds there he was quartering away from me. I woofed but he was too wise for that trick, this was an educated Coyote. I settled into my sights aiming a couple inches forward and squeezed the trigger....click! I put another round in the chamber but couldn't find the Coyote. I got back on the call and suddenly I saw him moving through the brush in a perfect semi-circle towards my downwind. I never got a clear shot at him and I watched as he made his way into the brush never to be seen again. I didn't want to risk educating him more with a missed shot. Don't worry, I'll be back for you Mr. Coyote...
The successful stand happened at high noon. The sun was nowhere to be seen and it was sprinkling very lightly as I setup. On this stand I headed for the thickets where I missed an opportunity at a Coyote a week ago. I was confident I could call it back in as he really didn't get a good look at me. This time I headed into the thicket that he came out of instead of setting up in the more open country. I was going for an up close encounter to seal the deal. I setup in a spot that I could see 30 yards to my East & West and I was facing a game trail that cut through the real thick brush 10 yards in front of me. I called softly on my closed reed for just 8-10 seconds and watched for movement. Only 30 seconds in I see a Coyote appear in the thicket just off the game trail. Just as soon as I saw him he turned and disappeared to my left. I pulled up my shotgun and called a couple times. I could hear him working his way back and as soon as I spotted him I sent 34 pellets of #4 buck into the brush. He immediately started growling & spinning, repeatedly biting himself. Knowing that it was a questionable shot I jumped up and ran to the clearing. As he spun I sent another load of buckshot into his head to seal the deal. A really nice mature male with a great white tipped tail!









- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Congrats Mark. Nice shootin.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Mo Mo said:


> Congrats Mark. Nice shootin.


Thanks! It's nice when it comes together how you plan.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark and glad you are having a good season of calling !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

This evenings stands were busted by dirt bikes ripping around me. Frustrated, I had to switch it up and find where the animals "safe spot" was away from all the people on winter break. After hiking out of the wash onto the flat above I found multiple herds of wild burros and figured I was in better position of calling in a predator now. I had time for 1 last stand as the sun was below the horizon. I made my way into a side drainage and setup just inside. The wind was blowing my scent up the tall bank across from me and they would be in shotgun range the moment they came through the bottoms. I started off with soft rabbit distress for a minute, but got no takers. I took out my open reed and ripped a few high pitch howls into the open desert. After a few minutes passed I repeated and then followed up with rabbit distress on my closed reed at a medium volume. A couple minutes went by and I heard the bushes rustle to my right but saw nothing. I sent a few more distress sounds out and scanned the area. All of the sudden I spotted a Coyote on the very top of the ridge looking down at me about 50 yards away! That sucker must've backed out of the bush and headed straight uphill to catch the wind! He turned to leave and as I swung my shotgun up and lip squeaked he turned back for 1 more look. I covered him up with the bead, said a prayer, and let the #4 buck fly.....on target! He struggled to get up and I put another round in him which caused him to stumble right off the ridge. He fell out of sight. I reloaded and then hurried to meet up with him. After putting a final shell in him at 20 yards it was all over. Now that was an educated Coyote if I've ever seen one!

















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., a person has to adapt - you did it well.


----------



## glenway

It ain't gettin' smarter now! Good work.


----------



## prairiewolf

All I have to say is: you are making calling look to easy !! lol

Congrats !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha thanks guys. I'm just getting after them while the getting is good!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The ol' side-by-side strikes again!

I followed a pair of fresh Bobcat tracks into some decent brush and setup just before it got thick. I was toting my 12 gauge side-by-side and had 20-50 yard shooting lanes on this stand. I put my decoy 10 yards to my left (upwind) and began wailing away on the Bite-Down call from Ed. This call had been the demise of at least 15 predators in 2016 and I was hoping to get my first of 2017 tonight. Around 5 minutes in I heard some bushes moving at my 11 o'clock position. I was getting ready to let out a few soft calls when all of the sudden a Coyote popped out of the brush 20 yards away and he was hustling straight at the decoy! I let him come until he was clear out into the open and then I dropped my call and swung the shotgun up. As I moved he slammed on the brakes and spun to run back. Since I let him get into the opening I knew I had time to spare so I let him get turned around and then settled the pin on the tip of his nose. As I let it rip he responded back with a front flip and then he slid to an abrupt stop, never twitching at all. Lights out. I went into the stand hoping for a Bobcat but just couldn't turn down this hard charging Coyote!



















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. and thanks for sharing. I figured with all sand you'd have the old flip flops on !!!


----------



## glenway

Nice work, once again. Looks like the beach should be right beyond that rise in the background.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

hassell said:


> Congrats. and thanks for sharing. I figured with all sand you'd have the old flip flops on !!!


Haha, not this time! ????

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good calling ! Congrats !


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice calling Mark !! Congrats !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Congrats Mark. keep this photos comming


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Congrats Mark. keep this photos comming


Will do!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Back at it this morning guys!

First stand was a bust at daybreak. If I'm in a good area that I know has Coyotes I will usually just walk further upwind if my first stand is a bust like it was today. About 50% of the time it will pay off.

After going a 1/4 Mile deeper into the coyotes territory I found a large tree with a really thick brushy bottom that would conceal me well. The wind was coming from my 10 o'clock position. Even though I couldn't see directly downwind the coyotes would have to cross a wide open field to get there which would allow me time to shoot. There was a very small drainage directly in front of me and that is where I was betting to see one trotting in at. After blowing softly on a cotton tail call for 5-7 minutes off & on I switched to an open reed in attempts to reach as far as possible. The issue was I haven't used this call in a couple years...haha. I let out the worst sequence I think I've ever done and after it was over I had visions of all animals in the area running for the hills! Still, I waited a couple minutes and low & behold there came a coyote bouncing through the brush at my 12 o'clock shining brightly in the morning sun! It worked it's way in and started circling at 120 yards. I coaxed it through the brush with a few lip squeaks and when it stepped into the clearing I barked. The coyote looked my way but barely hesitated. I howled loudly with my voice & it stopped, quartering toward me. As I looked into the scope I could barely see a thing! I had just howled right onto my eyepiece, effectively fogging the lens up. I could barely make out the shape of a coyote and I knew it was headed to my left, so I centered my crosshairs on what I hoped to be the pump room and squeezed the trigger on my 17 Hornet. Boom........THWAP! The coyote flipped upside down with all 4 legs flailing at the sky, but a few seconds later it got up. After spinning a few times it paused and I put another 20 grain pill into the chest which put the coyote down for good.










Thanks for reading! 
- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., great read, nice and green around there.


----------



## prairiewolf

Another great write up and Congrats on another coyote !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I parked the car on the shoulder of the road and headed into an area that just plain looked too good to pass up! As I tried to get away from the road a ways I came upon a small creek bed and decided that I should make a stand instead of going deeper in. The further in I went the more area I was cutting off downwind as it was blowing parallel to the road. After cutting some tree branches to allow me to swing the gun side to side I let the area quiet down for a few minutes. The sun was directly behind me and I was completely hidden in the thick tree. I was watching my downwind(wind at my 10 o'clock) but was still able to swing my head and view the entire area through the remaining branches, the perfect solo setup. I began calling softly on the enclosed reed an no sooner than I stopped did a Coyote burst through the brush line at my 12 o'clock position 80 yards out! With my gun already pointing at the opening he was approaching and my downwind only yards away, I woofed and he came to an abrupt halt while facing me. With the pop of my 17 Hornet he was slammed back on his butt and fell over. That Coyote was dead as soon as he hit the ground, a perfect heart shot from the front of his chest. I continued calling and worked in some Coyote distress, but no other takers. They aren't quite all paired up here in AZ yet.



















Here is the kill shot if the link will work. He barely gave me time to hit record! 





- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., sure has a nice coat for a desert yote.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

hassell said:


> Congrats., sure has a nice coat for a desert yote.


Yeah about the best they'll get down in the low desert. Still had rubbing inside the legs & on the belly though.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on another one down !


----------



## Larry

Desert Mark wacks another one! Keep it up young man, well done!


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark !! Your going to wear out another call fast , if you keep it up, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats Mark !! Your going to wear out another call fast , if you keep it up, lol


Haha thanks Ed, I have to keep my lead in the club! ????

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Well, you go right ahead and wear another one out, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

After hiking to the base of the small hills covered in boulders Tim and I got setup to attempt calling in a Bobcat that we have on camera. I was calling this stand and was at the base of the far right Hill. Tim was positioned downwind of me at the edge of a clearing just past a small drainage about 40 yards away. I began calling on the Bite-Down call and after 10 minutes of frequent calling I saw a dark colored figure moving through the brush. Thinking it was a Fox I started lip squeaking to alert Tim as it was headed right to him. After hearing the classic "huffing" & chomping of a Javelina the rest of the herd emerged all around us. We had pigs running all around us for the next 5 minutes.









After they cleared out I switched calls and began a louder sequence on the "Raspy Wabbit." I then switched to doing Grey Fox distress on my diaphram call and within a couple minutes we had a parasailor buzz over the top of us just 20 yards up. He circled around and buzzed us a few more times before leaving. I was frustrated and called off the stand, sure that we had no chance. Tim motioned for me to sit down and keep calling...I guess he had seen something after all that commotion. Suddenly I heard a Coyote howl just a couple hundred yards out, game on! I grabbed my howler and let out a few female howls. Then after a couple minutes I howled twice more, this time followed by some whimpers on my diaphram. I sat in the silence for a couple minutes and all the sudden the Coyote appeared behind a prickly pear cactus 15 yards in front of me. I raised the 12 gauge and shot her, sending her running as she tripped forward. I sent another round through a bush as she disappeared out of my sight. I then see Tim run her direction and he proceeded to shoot a few rounds at the fleeing Coyote which effectively put her down for good.

After all the commotion that went on in that stand I was amazed at how hard the Coyote charged in. Just goes to show how they are use to the noise of humans in this area! This is the first Female we have gotten in this spot this year, while we have taken 5 Males out of here.


















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The following morning I was traveling out of town and had a spot where I had seen a ton of Coyote sign but haven't been able to call it yet. I decided to roll up just before light so I could hike in and be setup at first light. Upon getting out of the vehicle I could hear 8-10 Coyotes sounding off in all directions EXCEPT for where I was planning to hike. Change of plans! One particular howl was very close (within 300 yards) and I closed the distance.

I got setup inside of a wide Sandy drainage that was littered with tracks. After tucking into the brush I waited for more light before calling. The slight breeze shifted and was now almost directly in my face. I began with a few high pitched howls and sat in silence for 5 minutes, nothing showed. I did a few more howls and sat there another 8 minutes or so, nothing. I did another 2 howls and followed it up immediately with Coyote whimpers and screeches off and on for 3 or 4 minutes. After a couple minutes of silence I saw a large Coyote sneak out of the brush across the wash directly in front of me. He walked to the middle of the clearing and stopped, looking right through me. Right as I moved my sticks I let out a long "Aaauuoooo" and got lined up on him. It worked perfectly as he just stayed still while trying to figure out what I was exactly. I put the crosshairs right above his front leg and gave him a 20 grain pill. He slammed the ground and I jumped on the Coyote distress hoping to get another taker, no dice. He ended up being a 28lb Male, a beast for the low deserts of Arizona!


















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

He's pretty. Congrats on another one


----------



## Larry

Mark, great job! (I really like the photo of you holding the side by side!)


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Mark, great job! (I really like the photo of you holding the side by side!)


Thanks, I like hunting with it. Everyone's always shocked when they see me bring it to the stands....everyone's using auto's & pumps now but it's fun keeping it old school with the side-by-side!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. and thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf

More great calling Mark !! Congrats

FYI, Chris is ordering a bite down


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> More great calling Mark !! Congrats
> 
> FYI, Chris is ordering a bite down


Thanks Ed! Cool....except now he'll have my secret weapon! ????

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Your the one that told him !!


----------



## JTKillough

Twenty eight pounds? Holy cow, a damned iggy: , for these parts! Nice gun work and exceptional photo's once again. When will the NOTY be announced by the club?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

JTKillough said:


> Twenty eight pounds? Holy cow, a damned iggy: , for these parts! Nice gun work and exceptional photo's once again. When will the NOTY be announced by the club?


Thanks JTK!

Yes sir, he was a monster! I guess you could say he was a "corn fed" Coyote....plenty of food near the farmlands for sure.

The NOTY will be announced at the May club meeting. We have until the first Tuesday in March to turn in my harvests. I'll be hunting any opportunity I can, especially this next month as I know the success will go down here shortly...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Awesome pics and great stories as usual!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice shooting Mark...Congrats
Nice coyote too!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thank you guys, I was bit by the predator bug 5 years ago and it just keeps getting better the more I learn!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Mark Steinmann said:


> Thank you guys, I was bit by the predator bug 5 years ago and it just keeps getting better the more I learn!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm right there with ya. I think I picked it up 4 years ago, and between last year and this year, I'm starting to finally get somewhere. Now if I just had some time...... Keep up the good work!


----------



## Larry

All of you fledglings, 5 year callers that have stuck with it KUDO"S to you. It only gets better and better I promise. Again you have my admiration , very well done!


----------



## Mo Mo

Mark Steinmann said:


> The following morning I was traveling out of town and had a spot where I had seen a ton of Coyote sign but haven't been able to call it yet. I decided to roll up just before light so I could hike in and be setup at first light. Upon getting out of the vehicle I could hear 8-10 Coyotes sounding off in all directions EXCEPT for where I was planning to hike. Change of plans! One particular howl was very close (within 300 yards) and I closed the distance.
> 
> I got setup inside of a wide Sandy drainage that was littered with tracks. After tucking into the brush I waited for more light before calling. The slight breeze shifted and was now almost directly in my face. I began with a few high pitched howls and sat in silence for 5 minutes, nothing showed. I did a few more howls and sat there another 8 minutes or so, nothing. I did another 2 howls and followed it up immediately with Coyote whimpers and screeches off and on for 3 or 4 minutes. After a couple minutes of silence I saw a large Coyote sneak out of the brush across the wash directly in front of me. He walked to the middle of the clearing and stopped, looking right through me. Right as I moved my sticks I let out a long "Aaauuoooo" and got lined up on him. It worked perfectly as he just stayed still while trying to figure out what I was exactly. I put the crosshairs right above his front leg and gave him a 20 grain pill. He slammed the ground and I jumped on the Coyote distress hoping to get another taker, no dice. He ended up being a 28lb Male, a beast for the low deserts of Arizona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice shootin. What kind stick are you shooting? Beautiful coyote!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Mo Mo said:


> Nice shootin. What kind stick are you shooting? Beautiful coyote!


Thanks! I'm shooting a 17 Hornet with 20 grain V-Max pushing 3900fps. I have killed 6 Coyotes with it, all shots above the shoulder or just behind. Anywhere from 50 yards to 200 and I only had 1 run after the shot & he was dead 60 yards away. I'm liking it a lot, though I was skeptic at first for Coyote. I mainly bought it as a Fox/Bobcat gun.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark,

A friend in Nebraska has one of those pea shooters. He's shooting 25 grain HP and like you we have never lost one. But the larger bodied coyotes do take off a lot after the shot. He will seldom shoot if the range is past 100yards. I will say this it is a perfect small cat rifle.

Larry


----------



## glenway

Novice no more! Good work again!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Mark,
> 
> A friend in Nebraska has one of those pea shooters. He's shooting 25 grain HP and like you we have never lost one. But the larger bodied coyotes do take off a lot after the shot. He will seldom shoot if the range is past 100yards. I will say this it is a perfect small cat rifle.
> 
> Larry


Good to hear field results from someone else, thanks Larry! I double lunged another Coyote today and he got about 60 yards before he fell over. Shot him at 20 yards.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Novice no more! Good work again!


Thank you Sir! ????

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

First stand this morning I was doing Coyote howls/yips/chirps for about 25 minutes. About 20 minutes in I heard something go through the brush behind me and as I turned I saw a flash of brownish tan disappear into a small wash. Figuring it was a coyote that busted me I kept an eye on the area and then after another 5 minutes gave up and hiked deeper to do the second stand. On my way back I went to check for sign and was very surprised at what I found. Two lion tracks came by me about 50 yards behind. They walked 4-5 feet apart all the way. I had only seen the flash of them leaving, who knows how long they were checking me out prior to that!

First set: 









Second set:









I followed the tracks to a thicket and attempted to call them out, but luck wasn't on my side to tag my lion today.

The thicket & tracks: 









Only toting a bolt action 17 Hornet I didn't dare enter the thicket...lol.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

On a mid day stand I setup on the edge of a thick wash bottom that holds a bunch of Bobcat and Coyote sign, with the occasional Mt. Lion print as well. I sat my gun on my sticks aimed at the edge of the thicket in front of me. To my right was vast flatland filled with Creosote and being 11am I discounted that anything would come from that direction. 5 minutes into a frantic bird distress my heart skipped a beat when a huge hawk swooped at the ground just 30 yards to my right. Thanks to him I kept checking that direction and just 60 seconds after the hawk flew off I caught movement on the ground. I turned my head and found a large Coyote standing 20 yards away. The next 10-15 seconds felt like an hour as I watched the Coyote look around intently searching for his prey. As I slid my hand around the scoped 17 Hornet's stock he sniffed the air trying to confirm what his ears heard. He looked away and I shifted my feet but he heard the gravel crunch as I put my feet down. With a snap of his head he was staring right at me, but his body language didn't change. He had no idea I was preparing to end him. As he turned to walk away I jumped up, swinging my rifle over. As the Coyote paused for another look I centered the crosshairs behind his shoulder and squeezed the trigger. He yelped once as he ran off, tail tucked. I caught glimpses of him running through the brush and heard him tumble just 60 yards away. The stand off was over and I had won this quick draw competition with one of the West's quickest critters!










On the way to get my Coyote I found what I believe to be a Lion skull....any opinions on that?!




























- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice shooting Mark !! Cant really tell on the skull, something seems funny about the front nose area. Maybe cat will chime in.

Mark with all the lion encounters you have been having , I would try and carry a large caliber handgun.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Nice shooting Mark !! Cant really tell on the skull, something seems funny about the front nose area. Maybe cat will chime in.
> 
> Mark with all the lion encounters you have been having , I would try and carry a large caliber handgun.


Thanks Ed, I thought that Coyote was going to get away!

Yeah I need to pack my 45 on all my stands. 4 lions nearby in 1 season...a little uneasy with a small caliber rifle.

I realized I had the skull backwards in the field photos. The picture of me & the coyote shows it the proper way. Here are some close ups: 






























Clearly it is a very old skull. Most teeth are missing and is deteriorated a lot.

Mark


Mark Steinmann said:


> On a mid day stand I setup on the edge of a thick wash bottom that holds a bunch of Bobcat and Coyote sign, with the occasional Mt. Lion print as well. I sat my gun on my sticks aimed at the edge of the thicket in front of me. To my right was vast flatland filled with Creosote and being 11am I discounted that anything would come from that direction. 5 minutes into a frantic bird distress my heart skipped a beat when a huge hawk swooped at the ground just 30 yards to my right. Thanks to him I kept checking that direction and just 60 seconds after the hawk flew off I caught movement on the ground. I turned my head and found a large Coyote standing 20 yards away. The next 10-15 seconds felt like an hour as I watched the Coyote look around intently searching for his prey. As I slid my hand around the scoped 17 Hornet's stock he sniffed the air trying to confirm what his ears heard. He looked away and I shifted my feet but he heard the gravel crunch as I put my feet down. With a snap of his head he was staring right at me, but his body language didn't change. He had no idea I was preparing to end him. As he turned to walk away I jumped up, swinging my rifle over. As the Coyote paused for another look I centered the crosshairs behind his shoulder and squeezed the trigger. He yelped once as he ran off, tail tucked. I caught glimpses of him running through the brush and heard him tumble just 60 yards away. The stand off was over and I had won this quick draw competition with one of the West's quickest critters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to get my Coyote I found what I believe to be a Lion skull....any opinions on that?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Nice shootin brotha! That .17 is whackin them pretty good. Congrats!


----------



## glenway

I'd say luck *was* on your side.

Ever notice how people say they were lucky, after having been injured in some type of accident? No! The lucky ones are the ones that avoid tragedy altogether.

Getting that coyote to cooperate with a quick movement and shot? Maybe Lady Luck was at your side after all.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Mo Mo said:


> Nice shootin brotha! That .17 is whackin them pretty good. Congrats!


Thanks, it has been impressing me for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> I'd say luck *was* on your side.
> 
> Ever notice how people say they were lucky, after having been injured in some type of accident? No! The lucky ones are the ones that avoid tragedy altogether.
> 
> Getting that coyote to cooperate with a quick movement and shot? Maybe Lady Luck was at your side after all.


Luck or skill, I'll take either one....I'd rather be lucky than good. ????

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I'd rather be good and lucky.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... Isn't there a five round magazine limit for big game? Just saying


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congrats Mark... Isn't there a five round magazine limit for big game? Just saying


Negative, not since 2012. But what brought that up?

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark...very good reads, I am just catching up. Thank-you very much for posting.

About the lions, I had one come in on me at 60yds out. Like you I felt under-gunned, I was shooting those little spotted bcats that day, and my load was 36 grain Varmint Grenades. It was near Chewbacka (that's "Ioweegian" for Huachuca) where it first happened.

After sharing my photo with a fiend from Thermopolus, Wyoming he stated in an email reply, "I had better get myself a C-Collar." Ever since that day when I called in the rocks south and southeast of Tuscon my back was against something!

Question for you Mark? ... any issues with killer bees, brown scorpions or Mohave rattlers where you call?


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Nicely done as usual Mark! Great pics as well.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Tuffdaddy said:


> Nicely done as usual Mark! Great pics as well.


Thanks Tuffdaddy, much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Mark...very good reads, I am just catching up. Thank-you very much for posting.
> 
> About the lions, I had one come in on me at 60yds out. Like you I felt under-gunned, I was shooting those little spotted bcats that day, and my load was 36 grain Varmint Grenades. It was near Chewbacka (that's "Ioweegian" for Huachuca) where it first happened.
> 
> After sharing my photo with a fiend from Thermopolus, Wyoming he stated in an email reply, "I had better get myself a C-Collar." Ever since that day when I called in the rocks south and southeast of Tuscon my back was against something!
> 
> Question for you Mark? ... any issues with killer bees, brown scorpions or Mohave rattlers where you call?


Thank you Larry, I'm happy to be able to share my experiences & read everyone else's stories on here!

I have never called down that far South but have heard there are some amazing areas!

I did have a big gnarly thorny tree to my back so I wasn't worried about anything actually surprising me that way. I'm mainly just bummed that I've had 4 close lions (all within 50 yards) this season but never a shot opportunity. They really know how to come in where you can't see them!

I haven't had any run ins with the scorpions or killer bees while on my hunts as of yet. I find about 10-20 bark scorpions around/in my house each year though!  I have had 3 or 4 rattlers each year and usually I have 1 or 2 of them turn out to be the Mohave Rattler. Nastiest of the rattler family! Their luck runs out when they surprise me in the back country...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Negative, not since 2012. But what brought that up?
> Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I thought for big game there was a magazine limit. What changed in 2012? ????


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, there is no limit on a magazines capacity for any type of hunting except waterfowl.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, there is no limit on a magazines capacity for any type of hunting except waterfowl.


 Thanx Ed, I know there is a three round limit for migratory birds (ducks, geese, dove etc)... I was wondering when did they change the mag. limit for big game?


----------



## Larry

I want to add this. While the 3 round limit is controlled by by the Feds and is called out in the Waterfowl Act of 1913 to curb market hunting.

Now-a-days individual states enacted laws to curb the so called " assault weapon". California I believe is one, where hunters to have 3 rounds in the magazine. (fricken liberal Hollywood politicians)

Sorry I know you were talking about AZ specifically, just did not want someone in another state to miss that.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I think it was in 2012 like Mark stated, but I am not for sure. I do know its been awhile ago.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Denning Coyote down!

Back in January I called a brand new spot and got busted by what I believed to be a male Coyote. He never presented a shot and I backed out of the area quietly with my tail tucked between my legs. 

Today I had just enough time to stop off and call that area again. I setup on the opposite side of the thicket I had called him out of before since the wind was good for that side. I figured that if he was still in the area he would be fetching food for his denned up female. This was the thickest brush in the area and not far from water so I had a good feeling about it. I found a nice berm that would get me a good vantage of the area and had good brush behind me to hide my outline from any incoming predators. 
I began with a light bird distress on an open reed call. A little on and off action for about 5 minutes and then I was scanning the area. As I was focused to my right I caught movement and sure enough there he was! This guy snuck in undetected and was trotting right in front of me at 30 yards! He would look towards me and then back to where he was headed and I got my gun on him as he was checking out his path. As he cleared a creosote bush I mistakingly woofed at him (I should know better than doing that during this time of year...). He didn't like that one bit and immediately picked up pace and headed away from me. I settled into my sight, squeezed the trigger, and heard that great "THWOP" as he tumbled to the ground. I called for another 10 minutes as I was shooting suppressed but no further luck. 
After I took pictures I headed around the thicket to call from the other side as I just had to try to get the female. After calling for 5-8 minutes I saw a Coyote run out and right back into the brush in about 3 seconds. She had seen my hand movement as I was mid blow on bird distress. I guess I'll leave her to raising her pups...... until fall.  

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good work again! Looks like a good rig you have there, Mark.


----------



## Larry

Nice work again! What call were you squealing out the birdy sounds on?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Good work again! Looks like a good rig you have there, Mark.


Thanks Glen, it has been a great rifle. Never a single issue with it, the downside is the weight... even more so now with the suppressor. Makes a great shooter on sticks though!

Oh and I'm hoping to get those 12 gauge rounds patterned next weekend on our final overnight trip of the season. I'll post pics on my shotgun thread.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Nice work again! What call were you squealing out the birdy sounds on?


 Thanks Larry! That was on the Verminator "Phsyco Tweedy."

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Remind me Ill find some old photos on how I modded a Tweedy.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

As the season inches close Tim and I got out in a spot nearby last night in attempts to get back in the groove. This is a 1 square mile section of shotgun only territory that we do a loop through, making 4 stands or so each trip. On the first stand I was calling and as I started in on pup distress a few Coyotes lit up a few hundred yards South of us. We sat it out for another 10 minutes with nothing showing. 
We made our way 200 yards deeper in where the mesquite trees thinned just enough to see 20-50 yards, perfect shotgun stand. I setup 30 yards downwind of Tim and he got to calling. About 8 minutes into rabbit distress and I heard Tim's shotgun blast behind me. Turns out this little guy strolled in 25 yards from Tim and disappeared as Tim shifted for a shot. Another few minutes of distress and out he popped again. Turned out to be the fatal mistake by the young Coyote.
We called in a larger Coyote on the 4th stand as well but silly me was shooting a live video on social media and Tim never had a good shooting lane on the big dog. If I wasn't holding onto my phone I could've put him down at about 40 yards. Oh well, he will be a little harder to get in next time I guess. A great time out with my buddy and we got some kinks worked out for the new season!

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice work ! That is a good area you hunt.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice work ! That is a good area you hunt.


Thanks Don! We were wondering how the predators would be in this area this season. Last year we took 7 Coyotes, 2 Bobcats, and 1 Fox in this small spot. Kinda thinking it's a travel corridor since there still seems to be a good amount of activity this season.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That's amazing out of that small of an area in Arizona.Is there water ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> That's amazing out of that small of an area in Arizona.Is there water ?


 Yeah crazy! There is a seep there almost year round with water.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats to you and Tim ! Sounds like your starting off right this year. I plan on start calling as soon as archery deer is over or if and when I get a deer, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats to you and Tim ! Sounds like your starting off right this year. I plan on start calling as soon as archery deer is over or if and when I get a deer, lol


Thanks Ed. Good luck on your archery deer hunt!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I've recently gotten a PCP Air Rifle for those areas that are off limits to powder-burners but still open to hunting with bow and air rifle. On Wednesday I had an opportunity to get out just for a quick run. I had 2 hours to get out into the desert and back, so 1 stand it was! I had recently been into this spot for a quick drive and noticed many Coyote and Bobcat tracks crossing the road so I knew they were around.

I decided to get to a stand location about a quarter mile from where I would need to park the truck. This spot I wanted to look into further had a good water supply, some flat land, and then a lot of small draws that I was guessing the predators would be bedded down at in the early evening. The only issue was with how the wind was blowing(8mph) today it would blow out about 50% of my calling area&#8230;but it would have to do. Upon walking halfway into the calling zone I heard a rustle and as I looked left(downwind) I saw a Coyote disappear over the sandy hill 20 yards away. I walked just over the draw and he scurried away yet again without presenting a shot. Well that was 1 less Coyote that would respond to this stand, kind of a bummer. As I neared my Google Maps stand location I picked up a very fresh Bobcat track and began following it. Only 50 yards into following that track I picked up 2 sets of Bobcat tracks headed in the opposite direction and towards the water source. After some thought I figured 2 was better odds than 1 and turned around. I followed these tracks for almost a quarter mile until they disappeared into the thicket of mesquite and thorn brush. I looked around quickly and found a nice bowl shaped area to call from, but the wind would be terrible for seeing a Coyote should 1 come in to my hand calls. I decided to let my FoxPro do the work on this stand which should give me more time to respond to a predator coming in as well.

After ranging different land marks around my stand I let the e-caller start playing some bird distress at a low volume 30 yards upwind of me. The feather decoy was twitching in the little breeze that made it into the bowl. After 6 minutes of varying volume I transitioned to a frantic young rabbit distress. Just a few minutes into this I caught movement 90 degrees to my left. A big Bobcat was making a deadline towards the call! I only had seconds to react and as I muted the call the Bobcat was just starting to come up the berm which based on my past experience it would pause at the top. I quickly adjusted my monopod and rifle as soon as the Bobcat disappeared from my view. As I sighted into the top of the berm the cat crested the top in a crouched position. I lined up the cross heirs on the brain and squeezed the trigger&#8230;..Pfff, thwack! The pellet making contact with the Bobcat was louder than the .25 caliber Benjamin Marauder going off. The Bobcat disappeared from view but was making a heck of a ruckus and dust was flying everywhere! It fell silent for a bit and then more growling and dust proceeded to come from the opposite side of the small berm. I knew I needed to react as I feared it might make it into the brush and I have had to chase an injured cat into brush before, not fun!

As I started to move I saw the cat stumbling into the open and making its way towards the thicket. I quickly unmated the call which actually slowed it down some! I proceeded to throw a few pellets in the cats direction while it was on the move at 50-60 yards and I did connect on a couple. At this time the Bobcat made it around a thick bush and disappeared. Seconds later the sound of an approaching 4X4 made me pause the pursuit. After it passed by and drove out of view I started searching for the cat. After coming around the thick bush it was last seen near I saw the Bobcat laying on the ground but it was still alive. As it lifted and lowered its head I tried to get a clear shot but it saw me and spooked before I could line it up. Into the heart of the thicket it went and disappeared! I decided to give it 5 minutes before going in myself in hopes that it would lay down and die, and if I would've had more time to spare I would've sat it out longer. When I say thicket, I mean impenetrable brush lined with thorns&#8230;a true briar if you will. There were 2 foot tunnels going into this stuff and somehow I had to get in there with my air gun and pull out a potentially pissed off bobcat! As I made my way ever so clumsily into the Bobcats lair I heard it rustling in the brush, it was still alive and within 10 feet of me but I couldn't see it yet! I broke some branches to gain a better view and I could finally see the cat which was licking a wound on its leg that I had hit while it was on the run. As I tried my best to look through my scope in the near dark of the briar I was able to finally make out an ear. I put the cross heirs just a bit below and sent a bullet into the brain of the Bobcat to finally end the intense scene. Another 10 feet of army crawling through the small game tunnel and I had reached my prize! It was finally over, I pulled the cat out and dusted both myself and the cat off as we were both covered in filth and bleeding from the briar.

After examining the Bobcat my first shot missed its mark by 1/2" and hit her in the neck right behind the head. I am pretty sure I didn't let the cat stop fully at the top of the dirt mound before I sent the pellet flying. That 1/2" mistake almost cost me this Bobcat and could've resulted in me letting an injured animal suffer a long death. I'm glad it didn't come to that, but was a good eye opener and taught me to really take the extra time shooting with this air gun! I got her all skinned out back home and will eventually have the hide tanned. The only pellets that exited were the one that hit the leg and the neck. Shooting the cat in the head did not exit as far as I could tell.

























- Mark


----------



## glenway

No doubt, shot discipline is in order with the pea shooter. Some crazy action after the shot, for sure. Could have been a cat-astrophe. Glad it all worked out and great photos. One heck of a scrapbook you're compiling there, Mark.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> No doubt, shot discipline is in order with the pea shooter. Some crazy action after the shot, for sure. Could have been a cat-astrophe. Glad it all worked out and great photos. One heck of a scrapbook you're compiling there, Mark.


Nice word play Glen, I see what you did there! 

Yes it was an eye opener for sure and a lesson I almost learned the hard way. Some day my kids and grandkids will be able to relive all of my hunts through these pictures and write ups which I think will be really cool! I put all of the stories and pictures into a word document each season to keep the memories alive down the road. My uncle hand wrote a bunch of his hunt experiences and it is really neat to be able to look back.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Great write up Mark and again Congrats on the Bobcat no matter the weapon ! Thats a great idea on writing the stories for your kids at a later date, sure wish I would have done something like that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Quite the adventure there Mark. You forgot to add the part about you crawling through the rattlesnake and scorpion infested briarpatch of flesh tearing cat's claw in almost total darkness when you were in pursuit of that wildcat. Remember the great great grandkids will be reading someday ????

I only wish I had a journal of my father's hunting and trapping adventures.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats again Mark, Great write up.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

3 Coyote day.

Well I snuck in a few stands this morning/evening during my travels...my last trip through the area I spotted 2 dead Coyotes within 50 yards on the highway so I researched the area and made a game plan for this trip. 
As I was nearing my first stand location I spotted 3 Coyotes trotting away from the road so I turned the vehicle around due to wind direction and backtracked about 300 yards. I quickly gathered my things and took off quietly through the brush. I setup about 150 yards off the road and began calling. About 5 minutes in I spotted movement but the Coyote didn't show himself fully. After some lip squeaking I spotted one 150 yards straight in front of me on the edge of the clearing. He kept moving and only stopping when he was behind brush. After a minute or so of this and no sign of the other 2 Coyotes I decided to try a shot. He stopped broadside with a smaller bush covering him from right behind the front leg and back. I attempted to thread the needle but it was a clean miss. So were the 2 follow up shots as he was leaving town. Well crap, I hate missing the first Coyote of a trip...puts a damper on the morning for sure! 
I traveled around a mile down the dirt road and then stopped, seeing many Coyote tracks the entire way to this stand. I bailed into the brush just until my vehicle wasn't visible anymore. The country was nice, but a bit thicker than I like with my rifle. I kept my tripod strapped together to act as a monopod so it would allow me to pivot easily. They could come from anywhere and I may only see them 50 yards out coming my way, so I had to keep my head on a swivel! I placed my feather decoy to my left 10 feet hoping to draw their attention long enough to get me a shot. I began calling and within 6 or 7 minutes I caught a flash in my periferal. As I snapped my head left there was a big Coyote coming in hot at 60 yards. I immediately shifted my body and turned my gun towards him. As I got on him with my 3x prism sight he was just coming to a stop at 40 yards. Pow....smack! Coyote down. I continued to call but nothing else showed. After quickly getting pictures and collecting the tail I had time for 1 more stand. 
I made my way to an intersecting road and turned right along a freshly cut hay field. As I passed a bird swarmed power line I told myself I was bound to call in something here. I tucked my vehicle behind a large mesquite tree and headed back into the land of creosote one last time. After setting up my feather decoy(which I left here....doh!) and settling into my chair I eased out those rabbit blues. Again about 5 minutes into the set and I caught movement. 1 Coyote.....no, 2 Coyotes coming in at my 1 o'clock position! I got the crosshairs on the lead dog as he held up back in the brush with just 1 eye exposed. A few faint lip squeaks had him and his partner in crime running closer. As he entered a more open section I tried to get him to stop but he wasn't having it. Boom....cloud of dust! He didn't change course. Boom, thwack! I hit him and he shortly came to a stop but needed another 55 grain pill to ease his pain. That second Coyote never showed its face again, lucky gal.
Fast forward to this evening. I was hitting the really thick bush in attempts to lure in a Bobcat. Their sign is littered through the area I was hunting this evening! The last stand of the evening I was only about 15 minutes into my set and a truck(with a dog out walking in front) drove right down the trail I was setup along. After they passed I said screw it and got up to get my FoxPro. After packing up I walked out the road covered in tracks. Not a couple hundred yards into the walk and a Coyote crossed at 120 yards heading away from my calling spot! I dropped down without him spotting me, got my gun on my knee and lip squeaked. He turned to look back at me which presented me with a perfect broadside shot. I took a breath, let it out and squeezed. Bingo! The Coyote dropped like a sack of potatoes!

Called 5 Coyotes, shot at 4, killed 3. I'll take those odds everytime!

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Heck of a day, Mark! The 'yotes look pretty good, too. Congratulations!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... Your spot must not have quail hunters, the coyotes around here are acting skittish. Maybe when all the snowbirds return by the thousands with their side by sides, things will settle down.

Where's your BB gun...????


----------



## youngdon

Nice going Mark ! Thats a good days hunting.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on a good day.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark ! 3 coyotes down anytime is a pretty good day !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys!

Well yesterday I did 4 more stands. I called 3 Coyotes in and killed each one with a single shot. Monday night I got on Google maps and cherry picked the best spots that I thought might hold a Coyote along my route. Turned out to be perfect weather yet again and it all came together.
I got to my first location 15 minutes before shooting light and hiked a half mile into the area to reach my destination. The stand location was 3/4 mile from the only visible water in a vast area and had washes coming up to where I setup. I made 3 or 4 sequences with my bitedown call over the course of 8-10 minutes and sat another 2 minutes in silence. After that I brought out an old Thompson Wildlife Call that was given to me by my Dad and has been in the family since the 80's I believe. I got on that call good and loud and then worked it a bit quieter. 5 seconds into my second sequence of that call and I spotted a Coyote coming in HOT! He was almost straight downwind of me but I had no shot as the brush was thick. I dropped the call, turned on my Tactacam and got the reticle on him as he continued to work toward me. Right as he stepped into a small clearing at 44 yards I woofed and he stopped abruptly and stared. I centered my crosshairs on his chest and squeezed. With the smack of the bullet he gave one short squeal, did 2 spins and flopped over backwards. Big Male Coyote down!
My next stand was about a mile down the road. There was an old grown over tank and a thick wash 300 yards to the north, so I plopped my butt right smack inbetween the 2 and called. I went straight for the Thompson call again and began working it softly. After 3 or 4 sequences I looked left towards the thicket and saw a brown bodied animal sitting upright on the berm. As I looked on, my first thought was a Bobcat with the way it was acting and twitching its ears. When a car drove by on the road it watched as it continued on and I moved my sticks and gun over to take a closer look. I still couldn't tell what it was! I started lip squeaking and it stood up and slowly dropped off the berm and was working towards me ever so slowly. I saw a flash of the tail and that confirmed it was a small Coyote. Every time I stopped lip squeaking it would freeze. After a full minute of lip squeaks it slowly walked out from a bush at 25 yards and stopped, quartering towards me. A quick squeeze of the trigger and I had another Coyote on the books for the day!
Later in the day I was driving through some country that just looked way too good to pass up(a problem I have wherever I go!). I stopped along the road and pondered whether it was worth walking out into 93° heat. You can't get em if you stay in the car though....so off I went! A short hike around the base of a rocky hill brought me to the edge of big country. Surely there had to be a hungry mutt in there somewhere. I climbed up the hill a bit and found a spot to sit under the shade of a bush where there was no cactus. I got my monopod setup to the correct height, propped my gun up and blew the call out towards the open land below. After my third sequence a small Coyote came barreling around the bend and paused just below me to my right at 20 yards. These are the stands that keep me at the ready with my gun shouldered and right hand on the pistol grip at all times.....it was go time! I whipped the stick to my right as my eye fell into my sight and no sooner than the dog could flinch I sent a round straight through his chest and layed him flat on his side! 3rd Coyote down and the final stand of the trip.

What an awesome 2 days of calling! 10 stands, 8 Coyotes called into range, and 6 Coyotes killed.

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well....lets see if these links work for you guys. The Tactacam footage of 3 of the Coyotes.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark..

...if I wasn't so old, so blind, didn't walk like a duck with a broken leg, didn't have my favorite rifle stolen. had a new Suburban instead a 230,000 mile mule, and had a new high powered BB gun...I would come down there and show you how to call! At least I did in my thoughts today after I hit my head on the garage door... :nut:

Your just very, very good and improving exponentially! I really enjoy the heck out of seeing a younger man learning calling skills so well. Thank you for sharing all your success with me and others!

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Mark..
> 
> ...if I wasn't so old, so blind, didn't walk like a duck with a broken leg, didn't have my favorite rifle stolen. had a new Suburban instead a 230,000 mile mule, and had a new high powered BB gun...I would come down there and show you how to call! At least I did in my thoughts today after I hit my head on the garage door... :nut:
> 
> Your just very, very good and improving exponentially! I really enjoy the heck out of seeing a younger man learning calling skills so well. Thank you for sharing all your success with me and others!
> 
> Larry


Thank you for the kind words Larry! And thanks for the laughs as always as well. 

I'm glad the stories are enjoyed by others on here. I know as a beginner predator hunter I loved reading all the hunting stories on here, so hopefully these also keep another newbie reading for a while!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice calling Mark congratulations....

???? has anyone seen my ball joint nut remover tool ????


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Mark ! you have got an itch started in me, lol I need to take the motorhome down to the storage by the lake next week and I think I might go calling down there, again Congratulations on some great calling with success !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice calling Mark congratulations....
> 
> has anyone seen my ball joint nut remover tool


Hmmm.....too soon Eric. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Way to go Mark ! you have got an itch started in me, lol I need to take the motorhome down to the storage by the lake next week and I think I might go calling down there, again Congratulations on some great calling with success !!


Awesome, go get those Foxes Ed! Thank you.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Get it while the gettin's good.....right?!

I had time for a couple quick stands this morning. I recently got a hot tip from a deer hunter through our social media pages. He reported seeing multiple larger packs of Coyotes on the past couple deer hunts and needs some help in his areas. Just so happens I was in his area today so I ducked off into the fringes of 1 of the territories to see what I could find. I parked my vehicle and headed into the Creosote.
As I was walking in I noticed quite a few struggles that had been happening in the dirt. Picked out some Coyote, Bobcat, Donkey, Javalina, and Deer tracks immediately on the short stroll into my stand. I got setup with a more open area in front and the slight breeze was blowing from right to left towards a thicket. I gave a few soft and short Jackrabbit squalls and sat. Not even a minute and I caught movement downwind, a Coyote popped out of the brush and was standing 20 yards away. I tried to swivel my body and gun but didn't get lined up until he was back in the brush. As I looked back in front I spotted another Coyote stopped at 100 yards staring at me head on. I moved my gear back again and had him in my sights. I don't know what I was thinking when I tried to lip squeak him in closer, but that sent him trotting to my left behind the bushes. I shot 3 rounds at him as he exited but none landed on target. At this point I was pretty upset with myself for messing up a great stand! I regained composure and went back to calling. A few Coyote whimpers, bled that into 3 sharp high pitched howls, and then a couple minutes a bit more rabbit distress. Then I just sat and waited. 2 or 3 minutes later I saw a Coyote skirting from my 10 o'clock to the right...but it had something hanging from his mouth...?! I got zeroed on him, lip squeaked, and as soon as he looked back I let 1 rip. With a 55gr HP through the jugular he was done and expired immediately. I got up right away as I was very curious to see what he had been carrying. Turns out he had a fresh whole Javalina leg! Needless to say, we will be back soon to deal with the numerous Coyotes in the area!

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice ! That shot bled him out quick ! The coyotes are smart enough to separate one javalina from the pack. Many times the pack will ward off predators but seeing as they are nearly blind it probably doesn't take to much effort from the coyotes.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice ! That shot bled him out quick ! The coyotes are smart enough to separate one javalina from the pack. Many times the pack will ward off predators but seeing as they are nearly blind it probably doesn't take to much effort from the coyotes.


Yeah it sure did. The shot flipped him 180° and bled him out so fast. Crazy. I'm saving this area for one of our club hunts as it really seems it has the potential to produce big numbers of Coyotes as long as we can seal the deal.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, congrats..


----------



## Mark Steinmann

10 stands, 6 called, 4 killed.

As I looked into my safe before the trip I reached for a gun that I haven't killed any predators with yet. My Winchester Model 94AE in 357. I also brought my trusty 17 Hornet...which is quickly becoming my favorite rifle.

Started off the day with 2 quick sets(12 minutes each) that didn't produce. As I made my way into the 3rd set I was very hopeful as there was small game running and flying everywhere....the predators couldn't be far! I found a sweet setup that had a large bush to my back and surrounded me with 2ft tall brush all around, perfect concealment! I quietly snapped some branches off the bush to my right and now I had full swing on anything coming in from my 8 o'clock to my 2 o'clock position. Wind was barely blowing towards my 9 o'clock. I did 1 20 second sequence of a raspy Jackrabbit sound and sat perfectly still. Bingo, a Coyote 50 yards out moving in at a steady pace at my 10 o'clock headed to my upwind side! He clearly didn't habe a lock on my position as he started to head way to far upwind in search of the rabbit. I pulled my lever-action up and got the front pin on him. With a series of barely audible lip squeaks he turned on a dime and headed right to me. As he closed the distance to 10 yards he finally stopped. I watched as he looked on and studied me. He saw something wasn't right and as he pivoted his head to leave I let him have it with the lever-gun. He bucked his back legs and ran off. About 5 seconds after the shot I heard him pile up in some brush maybe 40 yards away. I called for another 5 minutes and then decided to end the stand. As I got up slowly I scanned around and then immediately regretted ending the stand so soon. A Coyote was 100 yards away in the same direction this one just came in. I froze and lip squeaked, but after 30 seconds of that the second Coyote turned around and disappeared. Oh well, I'll come back for it another time!

The second Coyote of the trip was in the evening at about 4:30. I made my way into the orchard and setup right on the edge of an irrigation canal so I could see all the way down the line. Before I even had my gun on my sticks a Coyote popped out 20 feet in front of me, crap! I lifted the gun but it darted back into the trees. I lip squeaked for a couple minutes when all of a sudden directly to my left there she was again! This time I was ready and as she tried to escape I put a round right into her neck at 3,950fps and she fell. I'm glad they aren't all that easy..... just wouldn't be as fun!

The next morning I headed to another new area that I "Google scouted." My first 2 stands were compromised by guys blasting the deserts with their side-by-sides....I said screw that and found an area to hike into. Coming up over a ridge I found a stand that should be put into a "Coyote Hunting 101" book. Picturesque stand with rolling hills at 150 yards away in all directions and nothing but flat land with small sagebrush spaced ever so perfectly around. I backed myself into a tall patch of grass and called. After 3 series of Jackrabbit a Coyote came up over the ridge directly in front of me and charged into the valley below. I turned on my Tactacam and got lined up as it went behind the lone tree. He worked his way through the brush all the way into 25 yards without hesitation and as he got to the last bush before a clearing he paused. I sent a 20gr Vmax into his chest a little high but he went down. As I got back on the call he managed to get up and attempt to run away but right as I was putting pressure on the trigger he flipped end over end 40 yards out and found his final resting place in the sand.

Later that day I was passing through some country that I started calling in about 6 years ago. Very high pressure area but I figured it would be worth a shot. I simply parked my vehicle off the highway and made my way around a knob on a hill that gave me a perfect vantage point of the entire area. I called for maybe 5 minutes and then spotted a little guy running in straight on, almost in my wind. As soon as I got my camera and scope on him I woofed and followed that up with a growl. He stopped quickly and I sent a 17 Hornet 20gr pill his way as well. Hit him right at the base of the throat and he flipped over backwards and was dead very quickly.

Man I love this calling stuff, it only gets more exciting as I go...never a dull moment!

- Mark





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good trick with the iron-sighted lever gun! Great pics, too.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Good trick with the iron-sighted lever gun! Great pics, too.


It was fun and worked great in the tight cover! Thank you.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Are you giving calling lessons? I just might have to come out and get a refresher from PHD in yotewhoppingology! As always nicely done and you are proving coyotes can't fly!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Chupacabra down.....story to come later. Gross!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Geez


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Tim and I headed out for a quick hunt in territory that gets a lot of pressure real early in the season. We weren't expecting much, but were determined to give it all we had. Called 4 stands by 9am, saw 2 Coyotes, and killed both. I'll take those odds all day long!

First stand of the morning was a cherry picked spot in the Creosote flats between washes. We walked 50 yards from the road and setup facing the West. There was zero wind so we just sat at 45° angles off a bush. We were both using rifles, but quickly found out we should've had shotguns! Tim had called for a while and a few minutes before he would call off the stand he heard crashing in the bushes to his 10 o'clock position. A few quick seconds went by and out popped a good sized Coyote. He trotted all the way into 15 yards and had Tim in his sightline the whole way in. Tim finally swung on him and the Coyote started to run off due West. Tim howled but the smart dog was going to make us earn this kill. He opened fire as I swung around. I only took 1 shot through brush and I think on Tim's 4th shot he hit the Coyote as it disappeared over the slight rise. Neither of us had visual on the Coyote at the time of the hit so we ran over to check. About 60 yards from our chairs layed the large Yote. He died quickly with a shot to the neck from a 40gr Varmagedon bullet traveling around 3,200fps!

The 2nd & 4th stands were blank which happened to both be stands I called. But the 3rd produced an interesting animal. We worked our way towards a cotton field that was surrounded by a wash and a large section of wild desert. As we setup Tim was situated to have the shotgun area covered and I was on a bush 20 yards to his 5 o'clock position covering his back with the rifle. 5 minutes in I spotted a hard charging Coyote 200 yards out headed right for Tim's far side. I let a few lip squeaks alert him of the approaching animal and moved my rifle to point in the direction in case Tim were to look at me. We sat in silence, but not for long as the Coyote closed the gap fairly rapidly. I heard a blast and Tim got back on the call for a few more minutes. Tim shot this Coyote at 20 yards as it paused and looked off to his right. Upon inspection of the Coyote we found it was riddled with Mange. The worst we have encountered in the past 6 years!

Until next time....

- Mark





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good one to get. Fine work, men.


----------



## Larry

Thanks again for another adventurous story Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Morning hunt is a go! I shot Tim a quick text the night before, letting him in on my plans if he could meet up with me. He and his dad joined me for a few stands before I had to leave for the day. They would continue to call after I left. I did some Google Maps scouting and tried to cherry pick a few spots to call. First stand ended up being in a hard to call rough area and nothing came in. On the second stand though things proved to be different. 
As we walked into the area I had planned the wind was just barely good to make it worth calling. Tim sat real low in a side cut in between 2 small hills. His dad covered all around him for any predators that would come over the tops, and I was positioned 50 yards downwind covering the flats and wash bottom. As Tim barely got the call to his lips I heard grass rustling as 2 big Coyotes busted out of the wash bottom about 100 yards out. They skirted our downwind just enough to miss our scent so I let them come on in. As the first Coyote hit a small side wash the second slowed to a pause about 75 yards from me. I waited until the hard charger came up from his cover and then center punched his buddy who was now sitting down. As soon as I heard the THWOP of my bullet I spun on the more aggressive Coyote who was now at 20 yards directly in front of me. He started to turn away but my 55gr projectile was just too quick for him....problem was I hit him a little too far back. Tim continued tyo call and after a few minutes the gut shot Coyote made it back into the open and I put him down with a shot to the chest at about 75 yards. We called the stand off after another 5 minutes of distress sounds and went to collect our 30 second double! Both were large adult male Coyotes.
The third stand was also a no show even though the land looked prime for Coyotes. I split ways with them and they headed off for a bit of target practice. After shooting for a while they moved into an area where Tim has gotten some Fox in the past. I gave him a call as I was headed back through to checkup and he said they had a Tom Bobcat down! Tim called in the Tom in 7 minutes using the EW "Bite-down" call and the cat came into 20 yards and sat right in front of his dad. A shot from a 3" BB load anchored the cat in place! That was the first animal that Tim has called in and had his dad shoot so they were super excited for it! 
At about the same time they had gotten the cat I did one last stand as I headed back to town. I hiked 1 hill over from the main road and setup a third way down the ridge overlooking a bowl of land. In front of me about 150 yards was another rolling hill the same height as the one I was posted up on. I called for about 5 minutes and then saw a Coyote come over the ridge straight out. She made her way to the bottom and slowly came to a stop about 80 yards away. Since the wind was not really in my favor I decided to shoot her where she stood instead of risking the whole setup by trying to work her in closer. After watching the Coyote through my scope for a few seconds I put a round right into the base of her neck as she stood facing me, and she flopped over on her side dead. She ended up being this year's pup and was most likely the first time she has heard a call...

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark


Thanks Eric. Fun times!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, Congrats.


----------



## glenway

Another cat. Ho hum. You're getting us conditioned to the predictable success.

Good work and lots to be smiling about.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Another cat. Ho hum. You're getting us conditioned to the predictable success.
> 
> Good work and lots to be smiling about.


Haha, hmmm... maybe I'll save any cats we get until the end of the year to share with ya'll. Make it a big surprise and all. 

Thanks guys, this season is treating us well!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats to both of you on some great calling ! I think you need to start savings some pelts.


----------



## Larry

So when does the new TV Show start? "Desert Quest"

Nicely done!

Be safe out there and don't let the fun do anything to get in its way!

,,,Uncle Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats to both of you on some great calling ! I think you need to start savings some pelts.


We have saved all the Bobcat and Fox pelts, just havent started saving the Coyotes...still don't have the tools or know how to process the furs though. Most of the cats from this year are headed to the Taxidermist for mounts or rugs.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> So when does the new TV Show start? "Desert Quest"
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Be safe out there and don't let the fun do anything to get in its way!
> 
> ,,,Uncle Larry


Haha, nah...just doing this for fun. If I turn it into a job then it just won't be the same. I did have someone ask if we did guided Bobcat hunts...but no guiding license here!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice calling Mark ! Y'all are slaying them.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice calling Mark ! Y'all are slaying them.


Thanks Don!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

This weekend is looking mighty fine for some calling....and I'll be out for a half day tomorrow. Going to take a guy out who has never been hunting before. Should be a fun time! But the main reason for my post today is I hit an area that most likely was going to get called this weekend. These easy spots near town are going to be called out here in the next month or so....but I beat the crowds to this Coyote!

After 3 quick blank stands I found some ground that was tucked right up next to a dairy farm. This would be my last stand of the morning and I was going for a hail mary for the win! As I pulled up and hiked in there was good sign in the powdered dirt. I setup just on the edge of a cut field after traveling 1/4 mile on the edge of the desert. The wind was barely blowing right into the field behind me, perfect! I sat so I could see everything in front and the 1/4 mile stretch to my left that I had just come through as well. I figured if any Coyotes wanted to get my wind then they would present a shot before actually getting downwind. I called 2 quiet sequences and sat still, only moving my eyes. Before calling again I slowly turned my head to checkout the corner of the field. Well look there, a Coyote was standing right on top of the berm on the corner of the field! At this point the Coyote was 70 yards away and there was nothing but open ground between myself and him. I watched in silence as he sniffed the ground(where I just walked through) and was prepared to swing on him at any moment. To my surprise the Coyote kept trotting in right along the berm. I swung my sticks but he looked up and I paused mid-swing. He started walking again and I decided it was now or never. The Coyote was at 50 yards. As I swung my body and gun I gave out a loud growling sound hoping to confuse him. It somewhat worked and as he started to turn the growling kept his attention towards me which caused him to slow from a run to a trot. I let one fly and watched as it smacked the Coyote. He let out a quick yelp, did a fast spin and ran as fast as he could. I shot once more but hit the dirt right behind him! As I trailed the Coyote I kept losing the blood and had to redo my steps. I made lines in the dirt as I lost blood and eventually got back on track. I found the Coyote stone cold dead 190 yards from the hit. I hit him about 4" back from where I was hoping, but was able to recover it.

Sure put some cows minds at ease with that big guy down for the count!

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Mark ! I may go out in the morning if wind has died down, suppose to be around 25deg


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Way to go Mark ! I may go out in the morning if wind has died down, suppose to be around 25deg


Thanks Ed. Wow, that chill will have the critters moving for sure! Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice shooting Mark.... I sense an intervention coming, your out of control ????. 
How in the hell do you get a photograph with every coyote you shoot? I hope your not pointing that tacti-cam at yourself ????.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice shooting Mark.... I sense an intervention coming, your out of control .
> How in the hell do you get a photograph with every coyote you shoot? I hope your not pointing that tacti-cam at yourself .


Haha...yes. An intervention might be needed at this point! 

So what I do is I put my phone on timer mode and 3 shot burst. Set it in my chair with my backpack holding the phone upright. Then I hit the button and have 10 seconds to get in position! Works pretty well once you get the hang of it.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

It was 48° and there was zero wind. I arrived to an area I hadn't called in over a year. The last time I did a stand here I killed a Coyote with my Ruger Mark 2(22lr) at 35 yards. As I pulled of the road I realized it would be light later than normal due to the heavy cloud cover to the SE. I prepped and loaded my 17 Hornet and made my way into the stand well before shooting light.

As I sat in silence I waited until there was just enough light to pick up a critter through my scope an gave out about 4 seconds of very feint baby rabbit squalls on the bite-down call. As I turned my head to the West I heard brush busting straight out in front of me. A quick swivel of my head and I could just barely make out a profile of a small Coyote....or was it a large Fox? It was too dark to tell with the naked eye due to the blaring sunrise behind. I lowered my eye into the scope and sent a low growl his way. The now confirmed Coyote pup came to a stop at 60 yards. I centered my crosshairs right behind his shoulder and anchored him with a single 20gr V-max. I looked back at the sunrise and decided enough was enough...I needed to capture this photo!

The darker picture shows the lighting I made the shot in(and yes this was in legal shooting light a half hour before sunrise). The other picture was edited a bit to be able to see more detail in the foreground.

- Mark


----------



## glenway

Predator "be dead".

Great photo, Mark!

Around here, I've learned that a half hour before sunrise is about as early as a person can see anything anyway without enhancement.

A good scope opens up the door a few minutes earlier, though.


----------



## Larry

Just be careful with your shots that early. You shoot the sun and Ill be cold all winter!

Mark...whats the sex percentage of the yotes you have been getting? Female vs Male of course, no coss dressers!

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Just be careful with your shots that early. You shoot the sun and Ill be cold all winter!
> 
> Mark...whats the sex percentage of the yotes you have been getting? Female vs Male of course, no coss dressers!
> 
> Larry


Haha...yes. Always confirm target before putting the crosshairs on it!

This season I'm currently at a 1/3 ratio basically, females to males. Killed 9 Males and 5 Females.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Predator "be dead".
> 
> Great photo, Mark!
> 
> Around here, I've learned that a half hour before sunrise is about as early as a person can see anything anyway without enhancement.
> 
> A good scope opens up the door a few minutes earlier, though.


Haha, thanks Glen! Yeah I could see better through my Redfield scope than with just my eyes for sure.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Dang Mark your sure getting out a lot... How's all this hunting sitting with your wife? I know mine gets a little irritated.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Dang Mark your sure getting out a lot... How's all this hunting sitting with your wife? I know mine gets a little irritated.


She's pretty cool with it as long as I make time for the important family things as well. Most of my trips are just the very first part of the day or the vey last. I'm only doing 1 overnight trip a month so far.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

That first pic is really a great shot Mark ! and congrats on the coyote


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Ed!

Well I went out this morning...called 3 stands and saw nothing! This was the first trip I haven't killed something on since September. Heck of a good streak I had going! I'll get back after them next week. 

On a good note, I did find a new area with lots of fresh Bobcat sign!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck, very high number of cougars have been seen local here and in the mountains will try for one again this winter plus wolves.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Looks like I never posted this clip of me getting a Coyote a few weeks back. After cresting the hill in front of me she ran another 100 yards straight to my feet without another peep from me. Shot around 40 yards. She was running and didn't even know she was dead yet!






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good clip and it shows how they can pinpoint the sound from a distance.


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting Mark, and a good call on that Ed It's uncanny the way they can do that.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good clip and it shows how they can pinpoint the sound from a distance.


Yeah my thoughts too. I love watching them come on in like that!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well the day started off great and quickly got nasty. Tim and I setup at first light on a patch of ground that has produced 3 trips in a row now. It wraps around farmland and is loaded with sign all over. The wind wasn't perfect so we setup in hopes of seeing the Coyotes before they smelled us. Tim was calling this set so I went directly out in front of him and sat about 40 yards downwind. He would watch the side of the wash in case one decided to backdoor him on the upwind side. As he blew the call not even 10 seconds in there was a blur of a very small critter coming right by me. As I tried to make out what it was it paused behind a Creosote 10 yards and stared at me. I still couldn't decide if It was a huge fox or a tiny Coyote! It didn't like what it saw and by now I was sure it caught our wind too. A quick spin and back it went into the brush. I had a glimpse of the critter in my scope but decided to hold off as most likely I would miss. Tim heard me lip squeaking when I attempted to get it to stop so he paused for a bit and then after not hearing a shot he got back on the call. A few minutes went by and I saw a Coyote approaching straight out from me. As it went behind the brush I moved my gun into position. As Tim blew another sequence the Coyote skirted to our left and I lowered my eye into the scope. As she stopped I squeezed off a round and was met with the familiar "THUMP" of a solid hit. The Coyote flipped and took off, only running for a couple seconds as I heard it pile up in the brush shortly after the shot. We called for a while longer and then went to see the Coyote. Turns out this thing was a micro Coyote and must've been what came busting in early on in the stand too.

I attempted to call some more in this evening but the winds were 20mph....and they are forecasted for 22mph tomorrow as well. At least we had success with this gal...oh and I got to shoot Tim's new 50 caliber air rifle. That thing is sweet.......

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

And the Tactacam footage of this Coyote as well...






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats, how far was the coyote when you shot, just trying to realize the distance with the tactacam

50 cal hmmmm he is planning on other hunting with it too ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats, how far was the coyote when you shot, just trying to realize the distance with the tactacam
> 
> 50 cal hmmmm he is planning on other hunting with it too ?


The shot was right at 100 yards or so Ed. No immediate plans for his 50 cal other than predators at this point, but I'm sure he'll go for something else eventually!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The wind was definitely a challenge for me this evening. I've never had success in wind much over 12mph. Today it was blowing 20-25 with even stronger gusts...so I hit some thickets. Low and behold, in those thickets the wind was only around 10mph or so thanks to the mountains that were upwind of the thicket. This stretch was 3.5 miles long and varying from .25 to .5 miles wide. I did 4 stands along this area and got 1 Coyote to show himself. Saw some of the freshest lion tracks I've come across and found a bunch of new Bobcat territory as well. Now about that Coyote...

I checked my maps and located an open area within the heart of the thicket. It would be a .5 mile walk in but there was good sign to make it worth the effort. Just before getting to the spot I ran across some lion tracks in the powdery dirt as well as multiple Bobcat tracks. I never did see a fresh Coyote track or any other K9 sign for that matter. I setup for cats and just in case a Coyote would show I used the ecaller. This way I could focus on the area around the sound and still be able to be downwind to hopefully intersect a Coyote. I sat 30 yards downwind of the ecaller, right on the edge of the brush line.

I was targeting cats so I let the caller do its thing and changed up sounds every 5-6 minutes. Shortly after going to my third sound(bird distress) I caught movement, and it was very close! I looked to my 2 o'clock position and there stood a good sized Coyote! He was locked in on the sound but hadn't seen my decoy yet. As he took a few steps forward I moved my sticks just enough to get lined up. As he came to a stop again I was watching him through my scope 12 yards away. He had never even glanced my way upon exciting the brush. Since my Tactacam was recording I wanted him to smile for the camera so I gave a quick smack of the lips. That Coyote spun his head and his whole body quivered as though I had just startled someone nodding off at the TV! I sent a Hornady 55gr Spire Point right through the pumper and he only made it 15 yards before his feet gave out.

Oh, and can anyone spot the animal in my sunset picture?!

- Mark




















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

And the Tactacam footage as well...

- Mark






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark... I got the call last night to go calling this morning...but like you, I haven't had much luck in the wind. Hopefully it won't be 18 mph like weather bug says. I like the looks of that wash Mark...reminds me of Tucson


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark... I got the call last night to go calling this morning...but like you, I haven't had much luck in the wind. Hopefully it won't be 18 mph like weather bug says. I like the looks of that wash Mark...reminds me of Tucson


Thanks! Yeah those high winds are killer. It took this guy about 12-14 minutes to show up. Good luck calling this morning Eric!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., nice pic's..


----------



## prairiewolf

Great write up Mark and another Congratulations ! I really think you need to be putting up the fur, you could quit your day job, lol


----------



## youngdon

Come on Ed... the guy just got rid of the cigar car. Let him enjoy the new ride. And Aren't things bad enough in this country without putting ice cream in the hands of amateurs.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha, yeah I'd better stick to my day job...

I'd love to learn the process of putting up fur but I just don't have the space at my place to do it! My wife is pretty set on me not doing that around her as well. Gotta keep the wife happy!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

OH OK Mark, lol and Don you are right, cant have amateurs handling the ice cream !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

3 stands in country loaded with predators, but not a single animal seen. We were wondering what the heck was going on as we headed to the 4th stand of the morning.

As we walked into this stand we noticed fresh sign and feces. Our hopes were raised as we got setup near the base of a large mountain range. We were about a half mile away from a water tank and we situated ourselves in the middle of 2 small washes. Tim called from the base of the saguaro armed with the shotgun and I watched his back up on my ladder with my AR-15. Tim called for a while, switching calls every so often and then all the sudden a shotgun blast rings out as I'm scanning to the right. I spin my head to the left and catch glimpses of 2 Coyotes disappearing into the brush. Tim was standing at this point but a followup shot never happened, so I figured he had a Coyote down. Tim went back to calling. Just a couple minutes later I caught movement to my far right, a Coyote emerged from the wash on a dead run straight toward Tim. I swung my gun as it approached but it never looked my way. Once the Coyote was in my scope I started growling loudly but the Coyote just changed course a bit and kept running in. The Coyote was now directly in front of me and only 20 yards away, I could barely keep it in my scope as it ran through. I decided enough was enough and let 1 fly. The shot appeared to have hit low and the Coyote turned away. I shot again and hit her and as she hit the ground I put a security round in the Coyote since it looked like the second shot hit too far back. We got up and dragged the Coyote back. All 3 shots actually hit the Coyote come to find out. Tim said he took a shot at one of the other Coyotes at around 40 yards but didn't get off a clean shot and just peppered him through a bush. We found his tracks and there was no blood. It's funny how you can go all morning and not see anything show and then call in a triple on the last stand of the morning.

I left and Tim continued to hunt. He did a stand and got his first kill from the ladder. A Coyote came into 30 yards and studied Tim for 5-10 seconds. As the Coyote started to trot off Tim swung around and placed a 40gr pill into the heart as the Coyote started to run.

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Great teamwork, Mark, and good shooting.


----------



## hassell

Congrats., looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys!

Here is our newest video Tim has edited showcasing my Tactacam kill footage.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Great footage Mark, man that last one on the clip was colored more like a Mexican Grey Wolf, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Great footage Mark, man that last one on the clip was colored more like a Mexican Grey Wolf, lol


Haha....shhhhh...... He really was a neat color. Very close to a city...maybe a bit of K9 in him?

Thanks Ed!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark Steinmann said:


> Looks like I never posted this clip of me getting a Coyote a few weeks back. After cresting the hill in front of me she ran another 100 yards straight to my feet without another peep from me. Shot around 40 yards. She was running and didn't even know she was dead yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark if I may add this to illustrate your point. I used my method of dispatch. 2 weeks ago I placed 5 yotes and one badger at my hay bale skinning station. Shoulder and back needing a rest I chose the next morning to skin as it was predicted to be below freezing overnight anyway, Next morning I had 4 yotes. All I can figure out is I put one in non permanent comma and it ran away. Because I don't like throwing $100.00 bills to the wind, I have been tying to legs together now! We scoured the area and no sign of the


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Mark Steinmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I never posted this clip of me getting a Coyote a few weeks back. After cresting the hill in front of me she ran another 100 yards straight to my feet without another peep from me. Shot around 40 yards. She was running and didn't even know she was dead yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark if I may add this to illustrate your point. I used my method of dispatch. 2 weeks ago I placed 5 yotes and one badger at my hay bale skinning station. Shoulder and back needing a rest I chose the next morning to skin as it was predicted to be below freezing overnight anyway, Next morning I had 4 yotes. All I can figure out is I put one in non permanent comma and it ran away. Because I don't like throwing $100.00 bills to the wind, I have been tying to legs together now! We scoured the area and no sign of the
Click to expand...

Oh wow, these critters are hardy to say the least! Crazy experience Larry, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Mark Steinmann said:


> Oh wow, these critters are hardy to say the least! Crazy experience Larry, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I watched Fishshoot hit a coyote 3 times with a 6.5 Creedmor and I finally put her down with a head shot from the .204. She was hit twice with guts hangin out on one side, charged our position and jumped over the foxpro to get to us. He tagged her again and she dunked in the dirt, I finished her off. Coyotes are some tough critters.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

It's been a while since I added to this thread, so here goes it...

The thermometer in my vehicle read 27° as I stepped out to prep for my stand. The coldest temps I've called in all year and a welcome relief to the warm winter in AZ this year! I made my way about a quarter mile up a wash bed and noticed good amounts of Fox scat all around. After finding a good area to setup I placed the FoxPro 20 yards in front of me and let it sing the blues for about 10 minutes. I switched it over to Fox distress and gripped the shotgun tighter as it usually happens quick if a Fox is going to respond to that sound. A couple minutes in and my grip loosened...perhaps they are sleeping in with that cold snap? As soon as I started relaxing I caught movement directly above the caller on the hill at 45 yards. All I saw were 2 ears sticking above the brush. Soon a Coyote emerged from the bush and had picked me up even though I hadn't moved a bit! He was staring at me and I was looking right back...who will win this battle? A couple Coyotes howled in the distance and he looked away, big mistake! I swung the shotgun up and watched as he looked back over at me. Click, BOOM.....THUMP. The Coyote dropped in his tracks. Well what do ya know, a copper plated 4 buck in between the eyes does the trick!

Later that afternoon I made my way to a remote stretch of land. I decided to hike in a ways since the scenery was so beautiful. After all, if the stand didn't produce it still would've been worth the hike just for that. I got setup on the side of the hill and I was tucked into a large boulder to hide my silhouette. The wind was ok, but not ideal as it cutoff about 30% of the area I wanted to call. With the sun to my back I started with some good old fashioned hand call rabbit distress. Ed's "Raspy Wabbit" to be exact! Maybe 3 sequences in 2 Coyotes came flying in over the hill in front of me about 120 yards away. I checked the wind...nope wind is good, they were making a direct line to the call and coming fast! As they hit a low point I adjusted my sticks and got behind my sight. They came to a ledge 40 yards out and stopped. I could see the lead Coyote but I lost the second Coyotes location. I placed my crosshairs on the chest of the Coyote and fed a 55gr Spire Point directly into his heart. As the other Coyote ran for the hills I took my time and squeezed off a round right before she dissapeared...I hit just behind her, not enough lead on that shot!

Beautiful Critters and amazing views, and it was finally cool enough to not sweat the entire time!

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## glenway

Like that last photo. Good work once again.


----------



## prairiewolf

Great job Mark, I am surprised no fox showed, if you saw a good amount of sign. That country looks great !


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Mark.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Thanks for sharing Mark---Beautiful Pic's-----Congrats on your KILLS*

*svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, fun stuff!

Yeah Ed I was shocked when the critter stepped out of the brush and I realized it was a Coyote. That's only the second Coyote I've had come in to Grey Fox distress ever...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark Steinmann said:


> Thanks guys, fun stuff!
> 
> Yeah Ed I was shocked when the critter stepped out of the brush and I realized it was a Coyote. That's only the second Coyote I've had come in to Grey Fox distress ever...
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Maybe that coyote was the reason no Grey showed up, He has been eating them all, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark... ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well Tim and I made it out for a few stands in an area that a family friend has been having issues with a Bobcat eating neighborhood pets. This area is only legal to hunt with air guns so we accepted the challenge and headed out. The target area was a 1.5 mile hike in from where we could legally park so we did a few stands on the way in. I called up a Grey Fox with Fox distress on my diaphram call but as Tim took the shot at 50 yards the trotting Fox just limped off quickly. Must have been a small flesh wound as we didn't find a single drop of blood.

We neared the foothills that I was guessing held a cat or 2 and as we walked around a bend of the first series of hills there was a wash bottom choked with nasty brush. We looked at each other with a smile and nodded... this would be the spot that holds a cat. Tim setup in the bottom of 2 hills and I got up a bit to watch his right side around the bend of the hill. As we settled in to our chairs I took distance measurements with the range finder. I'm shooting a 25 caliber air rifle and it requires a head shot for a clean kill. Tim was sporting his new 50 cal beast of an air gun so he could shoot for the vitals no problem. Tim began to call on the EW Bite-down call and within a minute I was shocked to hear a crack from his rifle! I looked at him and he was giving me a very excited confirmation of a hit. As he got back on the call we watched the Tom Bobcat stand up and run into the thicket. Tim jumped up and gave chase and I caught up shortly. I waved him back to a good blood trail I found at the edge of the wash. We began tracking him slowly and within 100 yards the blood led us to the thickest part of the wash. I looked up into the brush and there he was. Tim and I shot him again on the count of 3 and then we had him down for good.

Tim told me the cat was just on top of him, he never saw it come in until it was sitting down 20 yards in front of him. The only shot Tim had was a 3" gap in the bush that the Tom was sitting behind! The shot ended up penetrating the jugular and stopping before the spine.

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

way to go guys ! your tearing those bobcats up.


----------



## youngdon

Nice work you two ! One of you is going to have to build a barn to hang all the cat pelts on.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks, we love targeting these cats! I love calling Coyotes but there is just something special about tricking a Bobcat.

So what do you think....same cat?! This is a picture of the Bobcat that was killing neighborhood pets. We killed the one last night just over 1/2 mile from our buddies house. With the spotting on the back and front elbow area I believe it to be him... but I'm not sure. We couldn't get a good picture of his face as the jugular shot made him really bloody.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Thanks for the photo Mark now I remember what the whole cat looks like. I was wondering as this is all I see of them:









Thanks for this thread...I re-read it tonight to pass the time. My conclusion as always ,,,your an excellent AZ caller!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Larry, glad you have enjoyed me bringing you along on my hunts!

Keep after those cats!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* WTG Guys Very nice BOB CONGRATS*

*SVB*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The temperature read 26° as I geared up for the short hike into my stand this morning. The wind would be picking up by 9am and later on snow was supposed to fall. The breeze blew towards the NW at 2-3mph which was prefect as I headed straight South into the rocky hills. I wasn't sure what the country would present so I packed in the shotgun and the rifle. After hiking almost a quarter mile I crested a small saddle in the hills and the tight vegetation opened up into grassland for about 150 yards, perfect!

I got settled into a juniper on the upwind side of the opening and faced directly downwind. My feather decoy was about 10 yards in front of me and the FoxPro was sitting at the ready underneath the feather should I decide to use it. It was just getting light enough to see some definition in the shadows so I started in on some young rabbit distress on the bite-down call. Approximately 5 minutes in my eye caught an object in the grass that wasn't there before. As I studied it I started to discredit the shape being alive and just as I thought that it turned and trotted towards my downwind. A Grey Fox had responded and was attempting to get my wind. It worked its way into the brush on the far edge and I lost track of it. I kept calling and only a few minutes later I caught movement to my far left, another Fox was headed in! She came into 75 yards or so and somehow had me pegged! It was a staredown. I kept calling and she just kept looking on. A minute into this and anther Fox was making his way into my stand from behind her. I moved to get on target with the original Fox but she got behind brush after she watched me shift. He was still headed in at a brisk pace so I lined up on him and as he stopped at 40 yards I let a round fly. Pop, THWAP.....Fox #1 down!

I swung back far left as I turned on the Fox distress on my FoxPro in attempts to get the fleeing Fox stopped. It only slowed her though and I chose not to take a moving shot through the tall grass and shrubs. I settled back into my seat and began scanning again. 2 Foxes from different directions began barking from over the hills. A couple minutes went by and I saw a Fox coming in hot straight in front at around 100 yards. As he cleared the tree line he actually tripped and fell into the dirt face first! He popped back up and jumped on a big boulder. I centered the crosshairs and let the Ruger SR-556 eat once again. The Fox did a big flip off the rock and hit the dirt. I switched the call to another Fox distress and just a couple minutes later another Grey emerged from the trees about 40 yards further to my right than the last. It was also fully committed and charging in quick! I muted the call as it neared 75 yards which slowed the Fox considerably. It came to a stop behind a prickly pear and then slowly stuck his head out to peer around. I waited patiently and soon enough he walked into the open. I gave 2 quick smacks of my lips and he paused. Third Fox down! I sat back into my chair with a big smile on my face. My FoxPro batteries apparently needed changing and the call shut off so I took that as the end of the stand.

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats, a healthy population in that area,


----------



## glenway

Nice work, Mark.

I've learned a lot about guns this past week and now I'm confused. That long gun looks like one of those guns "nobody" uses for hunting.


----------



## youngdon

Nice work sticking with the set Mark.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR HUNT--enjoyed the pic's too---GRATS on your kills*

*svb*


----------



## 220swift

nice stand Mark......Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, such a fun stand.....not too shabby for right off the pavement huh? I will definitely be looking into a full weekend hunt in the area next season.

Glen.... Lol, yeah nobody uses the evil black rifle for hunting! 

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nobody !


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark, you werent up in my Fox area were you, LMAO ! Thats what so nice about Fox, it seems there is always more coming in if the caller will be patient.


----------



## azpredator...

congrats Mark...have you tried varnmint grenades in that rifle ? I still haven't shot a coyote with the varnmint gernades I loaded for the 22-250, I bet that they would work well on fox and bobcat.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats Mark, you werent up in my Fox area were you, LMAO ! Thats what so nice about Fox, it seems there is always more coming in if the caller will be patient.


Haha, nope not your honey hole Ed! Lol. It does amaze me how many hunters overlook great little areas near towns though.....

I've never spent more than 15 minutes on a Fox stand until this one. I think I'll be doing more of that from now on in areas where there is that much sign.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredator... said:


> congrats Mark...have you tried varnmint grenades in that rifle ? I still haven't shot a coyote with the varnmint gernades I loaded for the 22-250, I bet that they would work well on fox and bobcat.


No I haven't tried that round yet. Looks promising though! I usually run with my 17 Hornet when Fox & Bobcat hunting....but there is a known presence of Lion in this spot so I took the AR.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark Steinmann said:


> No I haven't tried that round yet. Looks promising though! I usually run with my 17 Hornet when Fox & Bobcat hunting....but there is a known presence of Lion in this spot so I took the AR.
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Its better to be over gunned than under gunned, especially if your not worried about pelts !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Its better to be over gunned than under gunned, especially if your not worried about pelts !


True! I was glad that 1 of those Fox didn't get destroyed as I was still in search of a good wall hanger to complete my predator wall. Now I need to get after a Bear...

Also an interesting note. All Foxes still had many fleas on them...never got cold enough this winter to kill the bugs in AZ!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Mark Steinmann said:


> No I haven't tried that round yet. Looks promising though! I usually run with my 17 Hornet when Fox & Bobcat hunting....but there is a known presence of Lion in this spot so I took the AR.
> - Mark
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a 36 Gr. VG for my first round, and three 53 Gr. V-Max behind it... just in case. That reminds me I need to get a Lion tag tommrow. I'll let everyone know how they work when I shoot one.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredator... said:


> I have a 36 Gr. VG for my first round, and three 53 Gr. V-Max behind it... just in case. That reminds me I need to get a Lion tag tommrow. I'll let everyone know how they work when I shoot one.


Do both of those rounds pattern the same at distance?

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Mark Steinmann said:


> Do both of those rounds pattern the same at distance?
> - Mark
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


????...No but they are close enough at one hundred yards. The 36 Gr. VG's shoot a little bit to the right. I really don't set up out in the open, most coyote's I've shot were < 100 yards.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredator... said:


> ...No but they are close enough at one hundred yards. The 36 Gr. VG's shoot a little bit to the right. I really don't set up out in the open, most coyote's I've shot were < 100 yards.


Oh ok, well let us know how that VG smacks 'em!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Seeing is believing


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Today I met my goal for this season, get my 50th Coyote since joining PVCI last year! Actually I was able to knock down number 51 as well... and he was a tank of a Coyote!

The 50th Coyote...
On this trip I only brought my rifle and the country I called ended up being a bit too tight to hand call so I went back to my roots and busted out the FoxPro. I set the caller in front of me 40 yards and slightly upwind. Soon I would realize I should've placed it further up wind than I did! I started off with good ol' rabbit blues and about 5 minutes in a bird gave away 2 Coyotes working their way straight downwind of me... crap! I stood up and positioned my rifle but the Coyotes did the classic 180° spin and ran back as fast as they showed up. 1 of them paused at 120 yards but my footing was too shaky so I just let it walk. As I turned back the other way I caught movement, a third Coyote had come into 40 yards directly to my left while I was barking my head off trying to get the other 2 to stop. How or why this Coyote decided to stick around puzzled me but as the Coyote stopped at 70 yards I put a 55gr Spire Point through the vitals to seal the deal. Mission accomplished! It ended up being an average Female around 2 years old or so.

The tank...
Since I hit my goal for the season I headed into the rocky hills in search of Fox. I hiked up and crested the saddle of a larger hill but the backside was choked with vegetation and I decided to not penetrate the brush. Instead I picked out a spot that I could view the approaching predators and placed my call towards the top of the saddle. I started in on the same rabbit sound as before(after all, if it ain't broke don't fix it!). I was just getting ready to change sounds when I caught movement towards the bottom of the saddle in a gully. A big Coyote was sneaking his way up the hill and little did he know he was in full view for me the whole way. As he paused I squeezed the trigger on my AR-15 and he growled loudly as the bullet smacked him in the pumphouse. A few spins and he was down for the count! I wish I had my scale on me as I'm sure he is the biggest Coyote I've taken to date. He's been eating well for sure...

- Mark

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

That *is* a large one and congratulations on a great season, Mark! Smart of you to hold fire on the iffy one enabling a better opportunity soon thereafter.

I noticed the open-reed calls and have a question: I've been able to howl with mine but I need a tip as to how to get the barking sounds from it. I realize it may be difficult to describe - and, I always have trouble converting text to practical use - but, what is the technique?


----------



## azpredator...

Congrats Mark


----------



## hassell

Right on, that's a dandy.


----------



## Larry

Mark,

That is one nice desert yote! One of the biggest I have ever seen whether its been in person or photos'. Also 50 yotes with a call, now that is an accomplishment in itself. Very Very good calling!

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Mark, now for next year 100 coyotes !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> That *is* a large one and congratulations on a great season, Mark! Smart of you to hold fire on the iffy one enabling a better opportunity soon thereafter.
> 
> I noticed the open-reed calls and have a question: I've been able to howl with mine but I need a tip as to how to get the barking sounds from it. I realize it may be difficult to describe - and, I always have trouble converting text to practical use - but, what is the technique?


Thank you Glen, I've learned that patience is key in every aspect of hunting predators but especially when taking a shot.

With the open reeds when I bark.... let's see if I can describe it. I tuck my upper lip around my teeth and touch the reed just enough so it contacts the tone board. My bottom teeth are held a bit tighter on the bottom of the call. I do a quick "Wah" burst of air at medium strength as my upper lip allows the reed to disengage the tone board(thus stopping the sound). I find that a bit more effective that trying to stop the bark with my airflow. Hope that makes sense!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, definitely a milestone for me in my calling "career."

Ed.... that's a pretty big goal, lol. Not sure if I'll be able to get out as much next season but when I do get out you know I'll be trying!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I know its a real big goal, but You are the one caller on the forum, that I honestly think could achieve it. I know your job takes you on the road a lot and that probably helps. I would like to try for 50 or more , If I could ever get myself motivated, being retired is so hard on a person, lol


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to you Mark. That is a lot of fur and an awesome season.


----------



## 220swift

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> I know its a real big goal, but You are the one caller on the forum, that I honestly think could achieve it. I know your job takes you on the road a lot and that probably helps. I would like to try for 50 or more , If I could ever get myself motivated, being retired is so hard on a person, lol


Thanks Ed, awful nice if you to say that. There was a guy in the club this year that got his 50th & 100th Coyote this year. I think he sat around 46 Coyotes at the start of the season. Pretty awesome season. I believe his hunting buddy let him call most of the time when they hunted together so he could hit that goal.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

I may try next year, but it all depends on how things go. It seems I have to many hobbies and then theres the cabinets. Looks like I got the cabinets taking care of and wont have to worry about leaving and having deliveries. I still need to get back turning some calls but with the hernia surgery I havent been able to get the remodel done on my shop, its always something, lol


----------



## youngdon

Something +1


----------



## azpredator...

100+ coyote's a year is what the big boys claim to shoot.

Ed, I don't want to hear anymore excuses. The cabinets are not going anywhere and remodeling? That's a winter sport.

You know you can always drive down this way and go hunting... hell there's Mark, Don and Me that would go hunting. And if you have a brain fart and drive to far there's JTK. Who knows you may run into "Undead" lurking around the desert...he's known to do strange thing's.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, Cabinets business is being sold finally and I am training the new guy. The remodel is so I can sell the shop building. I hope to gets it sold by summers end.. Then there comes the second motorcycle I am building, but everything is on hold till the doc says its ok to lift more than 10 lbs, lol


----------



## azpredator...

That's great news Ed... except for the hernia and lifting part. Well listen to the doctor and let yourself heal so you can go calling and stuff ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

PVCI pin program after 2 seasons:
- 1 Bobcat
- 5 Bobcats
- 5 Coyotes
- 20 Coyotes
- 50 Coyotes
- 1 Mountain Lion
- 10 Fox

Pretty cool keepsakes, I need to engrave what they all stand for on the back before I forget!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Wow ! Quite a haul for you Mark. You've put the time in to EARN every one of them.

Did you make the shelves ?


----------



## hassell

Very well done, more than deserving.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

hassell said:


> Very well done, more than deserving.


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Wow ! Quite a haul for you Mark. You've put the time in to EARN every one of them.
> 
> Did you make the shelves ?


Thanks Don. Yep, lots of time, money, and understanding from the wife went into those!

Ed made me those shelves and matching pelt hangers last year. Beautiful!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

something to be proud of Mark ! not just on the time and dedication you spent but you became a master at hand calling ! Congrats !!!

I had forgotten about the shelves, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> something to be proud of Mark ! not just on the time and dedication you spent but you became a master at hand calling ! Congrats !!!
> 
> I had forgotten about the shelves, lol


Thanks Ed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

What better way to kick this thread off again than opening day for furbearer in AZ?! Got out for a few early morning stands yesterday and called in this double. Let's just say that the new scope and drop in trigger are going to be a winning combination on my Ruger SR-556!

Still way too hot for much hunting here, but it was nice to itch the trigger finger for sure!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting. I'm surprised you're not wearing flip flops


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting. I'm surprised you're not wearing flip flops


Haha, you are the second one to say that to me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats on your Kills Mark----I went over to check on my Brother's house this morning and I seen a young Red Fox mousing on a neighbor's lawn about 1/2 mile from home. Hope he is a relative of Mr Red that hangs around my yard bet he is* :biggrin: :hunter4:* When he's Prime I hope He's Mine LOL*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Congrats on your Kills Mark----I went over to check on my Brother's house this morning and I seen a young Red Fox mousing on a neighbor's lawn about 1/2 mile from home. Hope he is a relative of Mr Red that hangs around my yard bet he is*  :hunter4:* When he's Prime I hope He's Mine LOL*


Thank you sir. Sounds promising on that Red. I wish we had those here!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... It's still a little warm for my liking.

No red fox here ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## prairiewolf

They say there are Red Fox up here, I have been here for almost 25 yrs and have yet to see one.

Congrats mark on your first of the season !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> They say there are Red Fox up here, I have been here for almost 25 yrs and have yet to see one.
> 
> Congrats mark on your first of the season !!


You have to leave the house to find one. ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> They say there are Red Fox up here, I have been here for almost 25 yrs and have yet to see one.
> 
> Congrats mark on your first of the season !!


I had a reliable source report seeing a Red Fox off of a dirt road up on the rim but I've yet to make it to the location to try to call it. I'm guessing though that it was just a really red colored Grey Fox. I'd love to find one of the few that are here, but it would be tough to pull the trigger knowing how rare they are.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

My bro was headed home and a Badger crossed the road in front of him. He quickly pulled off and attempted to call him back but the Badger only paused briefly. So there he went chasing the critter into the desert at high noon and 101°! After a half mile he cornered that beast in a shallow hole. As the Badger came out to run off again he took him with his carry gun at 15 feet, a Ruger LCR chambered in 38 Special that I sold to him about 10 years ago.

Pretty crazy, and I'm super jealous as I've been wanting a Badger for a while! Going to get him tanned.

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Excellent Work by your brother! Congrats to him !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Just realized I hadn't logged this into my quick stands thread yet!

So my 1st and 2nd stands of the morning were blanks. Perfect wind and all, just nothing showed on the tried and true stands from last year.

I pulled off and parked the vehicle for the 3rd and final stand of the morning. The temp was already up to 84° but my mind had the best of me as I stared at the saddle of the large hills to my West. I had never called beyond those hills and that saddle didn't look too hard to reach. There were some large boulder piles at the top of the hill and I figured I'd be able to squeak a Fox or 2 out of it. As I made my way through the creek below I spotted a bunch of small Coyote prints....hmm, perhaps they may still be around and interested?! I reached the saddle and found out it was a bit thicker than I'd like to setup in while using my AR-15. But due to the wind direction I couldn't press very far into the valley below so I setup there.

I placed the FoxPro out 20 yards upwind and to my left and dangled the feather just above it off a branch. As I zoomed out to 1x on my new AR scope I said to myself, "This is why you changed sights, for tight cover just like this." I started off with good ol' rabbit distress, after all it is early season! About 10 minutes went by and I had gotten the volume up pretty high without spotting any movement, so I backed it down and hit mute. I switched over to woodpecker and once again began upping the volume slowly. Around 2 minutes after starting this sound I glanced back at the feather and there stood a Coyote, smack dab above the ecaller sniffing and biting at the feather! I swung on the Coyote but there was a bush in the way. After thinking I finagled around the branches I let a round fly......clean miss! The young Coyote jumped out of his skin and froze, staring right at me. As I attempted to stand slowly the Coyote jumped over the bush and was now completely hidden. I lip squeaked like a mad man and after about 2 minutes I saw her raise her head above the bush to get a second look. With the crosshairs inbetween her eyes I gave her some extreme jaw surgery and the Coyote fell from my view!

As I settled back into my chair I saw a bunch of movement around the deceased Coyote and I counted 3 more coming in! They popped in and out of the brush not pausing long enough for a shot. 1 peeled off from the pack and headed down wind. It slowly worked uphill as I focused on the 2 others around the call. The male paused for a split second as I settled the scope on his chest. BOOM, another Coyote down! The final Coyote then started to work downwind and as it reached an opening I sounded off a loud clicking noise from my cheek. She stopped to see what it was right as my round met its mark. I called for another 10 minutes with no sign of movement and called it a day.

My first solo triple, and all shots were 20-35 yards with my AR-15!

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Damn Mark... your gonna have to switch to a single shot pistol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Way to go---Congrats on your kills*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What kills? I don't see anything on this page ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Just realized I hadn't logged this into my quick stands thread yet!
> 
> So my 1st and 2nd stands of the morning were blanks. Perfect wind and all, just nothing showed on the tried and true stands from last year.
> 
> I pulled off and parked the vehicle for the 3rd and final stand of the morning. The temp was already up to 84° but my mind had the best of me as I stared at the saddle of the large hills to my West. I had never called beyond those hills and that saddle didn't look too hard to reach. There were some large boulder piles at the top of the hill and I figured I'd be able to squeak a Fox or 2 out of it. As I made my way through the creek below I spotted a bunch of small Coyote prints....hmm, perhaps they may still be around and interested?! I reached the saddle and found out it was a bit thicker than I'd like to setup in while using my AR-15. But due to the wind direction I couldn't press very far into the valley below so I setup there.
> 
> I placed the FoxPro out 20 yards upwind and to my left and dangled the feather just above it off a branch. As I zoomed out to 1x on my new AR scope I said to myself, "This is why you changed sights, for tight cover just like this." I started off with good ol' rabbit distress, after all it is early season! About 10 minutes went by and I had gotten the volume up pretty high without spotting any movement, so I backed it down and hit mute. I switched over to woodpecker and once again began upping the volume slowly. Around 2 minutes after starting this sound I glanced back at the feather and there stood a Coyote, smack dab above the ecaller sniffing and biting at the feather! I swung on the Coyote but there was a bush in the way. After thinking I finagled around the branches I let a round fly......clean miss! The young Coyote jumped out of his skin and froze, staring right at me. As I attempted to stand slowly the Coyote jumped over the bush and was now completely hidden. I lip squeaked like a mad man and after about 2 minutes I saw her raise her head above the bush to get a second look. With the crosshairs inbetween her eyes I gave her some extreme jaw surgery and the Coyote fell from my view!
> 
> As I settled back into my chair I saw a bunch of movement around the deceased Coyote and I counted 3 more coming in! They popped in and out of the brush not pausing long enough for a shot. 1 peeled off from the pack and headed down wind. It slowly worked uphill as I focused on the 2 others around the call. The male paused for a split second as I settled the scope on his chest. BOOM, another Coyote down! The final Coyote then started to work downwind and as it reached an opening I sounded off a loud clicking noise from my cheek. She stopped to see what it was right as my round met its mark. I called for another 10 minutes with no sign of movement and called it a day.
> 
> My first solo triple, and all shots were 20-35 yards with my AR-15!
> 
> - Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got out yesterday after work for a quick outing with Tim and Nathan. The wind was a bit swirly due to active thunderstorms in the area but we managed to have success still.

We were hunting a shotgun only area and with 3 people we were setup in a triangle formation. It was Tim's turn to call so Nathan and I setup out in front of him at 45° angles about 30 yards away. I settled into a cactus patch with shooting lanes from 5-60 yards all around. Tim started calling with Eds bite down call. 5 minutes into the stand a Coyote came cruising directly in front of the line of cactus I was sitting in. Nathan had seen her coming in and could've taken a running shot, but he knew she was headed right for me and held off. I didn't see the Coyote until it was right on top of me! She slowed to a walk staring right through me towards the source of the sound. As she stopped at 5 yards she ended up right behind the thick cactus I was hiding behind. All I could see was her snout through a small opening in the cactus. I put the bead right where I knew her head was and decided to see what this round is capable of. Blowing right through the cactus the copper plated BB hit her so hard it spun the Coyote 90° and slammed her to the ground DRT.

We made 7 stands last night and had just the 1 response, but we capitalized on it!

Here's a view the Coyote had of my position, can you see me?! She sure didnt...
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice MARK-----"Way to shoot'em DEAD "---------------I'm guessing your sitting straight north of her tail--LOL-------------*

*SVB*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

There I am. The only difference is I had a facemask on when she came in.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

You sure did an admirable job of concealing the damage to that critter. Well done on the hunt and with the ethical portrayal of the encounter!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Tim and I got out for a few quick stands in our best urban spot. We had saved this area until furs primed up during to all the Bobcat sign in the area, a d good thing we did! Called in 4 Coyotes and 1 real nice Bobcat. We ended up recovering the Bobcat and 1 Coyote, hit 2 other Coyotes but they just got peppered by the 12 gauge and ran off like nothing happened.

We setup near a few large bolder piles a d I had Tim sit in a tree that hugged the edge of the closet rock pile. I went straight out in front of him 30 yards and settled into another tree facing away from Tim. The wind was blowing from the open field towards the rocks. This way if a Coyote responded from the flats we should get him killed and if a Cat snuck in behind me Tim should be able to take it. I began calling, switching from rabbit to bird and back again. Around 10-12 minutes out of nowhere I hear Tim shoot and pellets were flying through brush a ways to my left. I hunkered down and stayed on the call. At this point I could hear the unknown creature running behind my bush. I jumped up and spun to the left and a Bobcat was spinning around to head back to the rocks. Tim fired another couple shells and right as I was getting lined up for a shot I saw Tim running towards my shooting lane so I pulled the gun down and both of us watched as the Cat made it to the rock pile. We scoured the area for 15 or 20 minutes and only turned up a speck of blood! Our spirits sank but we weren't giving up. I did a larger circle, checking under each boulder large enough to hide a cat. As I rounded one large rock with a big opening underneath I squatted down and quickly saw the Bobcat 5 feet away which scared the crap out of me! The cat snarled at me a d backed into the corner. I yelled for Tim since he had the 22 pistol but the Cat started to walk towards the back exit. Not knowing where it might escape to I made the hard decision and put a 12 gauge round right up the backside. It was over, but did I ruin the fur? Upon inspection of the cat my round hit it square in the keister and didn't exit! Perfect!

As I skinned the cat Tim kept hunting. 1 stand got busted by dirt bikers but the next he would wish I was there to help. He called in a triple on Coyotes. 2 came in at once and he killed 1. Then he jumped on Ki-Yi sounds for a minute and another Coyote came running in. It came all the way into 25 yards and Tim had forgot that he flipped the safety back on when he got done shooting the first Coyote. As he finally got it flipped back off he hit it at 40 and 50 yards but it was just his backup steel loads and they didn't penetrate.

We headed back to Tim's and put up that Bobcat along with a couple other cats from last season. A good day with good company!



















































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice fur there--------Congrats on the Cat and Dog---WTG GUYS*

*svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys! Fluffed them up a bit today to help the drying process. That big cat on the left was my huge female I got with the 25 caliber airgun last year. Think it measured 38".









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Just wondering if any of the escapees had been shot with Winchester Varmint X BBs.

That camo you two are wearing looks great!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Just wondering if any of the escapees had been shot with Winchester Varmint X BBs.
> 
> That camo you two are wearing looks great!


Nope, the Winchester X works wonders. Tim ran out of them and was shooting various other ammo that day.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice cat guys. Congrats on another great hunt and write up.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Don.

And WOW... sorry for all the spelling errors on that read. Just saw that. Haha. That's what I get for doing the writeup while watching my toddler.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good stuff Mark!

Now if your gonna start selling them Mark you need to pull the legs together when you put them on a stretcher... first you need a place to pin it ????.


----------



## C2C

Dont know how I missed this thread Mark , took me forever to read and absorb it all but well worth it .. great writing and photos , thanx for sharing .... and get those poor skinny dogs something to eat !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good stuff Mark!
> 
> Now if your gonna start selling them Mark you need to pull the legs together when you put them on a stretcher... first you need a place to pin it .


Yeah...I know. I need to make that middle piece for our stretchers. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haven't updated this since my last couple quick jaunts into the desert.

Well as I'm nearing 40 predators for this season I've learned a few new "tricks" this year. One is if the calling is tough, look for stand opportunities where most overlook. That brings me to a single stand I did on the way back from out of town last week.

I quickly looked up an area in terrain that I know holds Fox. Found an area that was at least 1 mile from any side roads and parked right off the highway to do a quick set at last light. I barely got past the barbed fence and found a decent clearing... had to make this quick as the wife was expecting me home at a decent time! I setup and started the call. A few minutes of Woodpecker distress and then moved on to Fox distress. Just a couple minutes in a Fox was blitzing into the call, locked onto the feather decoy! I slowly pulled up my shotgun and with the Fox running by at 6 paces away I didn't try to stop it in fear of spooking it and not getting a shot. I lined up and swung as it flew past me just feet away. No sooner than I felt the recoil that Fox was piled up about 5 feet from the call, and equally as close to me as well. That will wake you up for the last 2 hours of drive time!

The second bit of new success I've learned is to not be afraid to start off with some KiYi's if you are close to den sites. Tim and I were working into some area he discovered held a bunch of Coyote dens a few weeks back. On the way he successfully called in a 30 second Grey Fox and promptly stuffed its face with Copper Plated BB at 10 yards! That'll do the trick....

We neared the denning area and got setup. The dens were upwind of us so I chose to have Tim closer to the dens watching my back and I sat amongst some thick brush and faced downwind. I started out with a very alarmed Ki-Yi and quickly followed it up with some light rabbit distress, then sat. Well it took no time at all for a big Male to come charging in! We both heard it as it scratched at the gravel at Mach 1 and soon it had ran past Tim (literally within arms reach) and as Tim lifted his shotgun the Coyote caught a glimpse and sped up. Tim hit the Coyote twice in the hip and as it came around my bush I put 2 more rounds into the Coyote. The second round of mine smacked him right in the sweet spot and sent him end over end right into a huge Cholla cactus! As he slammed the base of the cactus about 20-30 pieces broke off and rained down on the Coyote! I sat back down and began to call again but 30 seconds later that beast of a Coyote was up and scrambling to get away, I couldn't believe it! We met up 40 yards into the brush and put the final blow on the creature. That sucker once again showed Tim and I just how hardy Coyotes can prove to be!

- Mark






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Story and Congrats on your Kills-Great pic's too*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Great day indeed, congrats..


----------



## C2C

Good job Mark , thanx for sharing .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good stuff Mark! I have only been out once recently and didn't call anything.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, it's been a strange season as far as calling Coyotes goes...but we've capitalized on the Fox for sure to make up. 2 months left in the PVCI 6 month hunt competition, hopefully we can maintain the lead we have built!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yesterday was one of those magical pre-storm calling days. Wish I could've been hunting all day long! Arizona has a huge storm hitting today and the predators were hungry yesterday evening!

I did 4 stands and killed a Kit Fox and 2 Coyotes.

For the Kit Fox I setup on a large wash expecting Coyotes. I even started off the stand with howls, then moved on to Coyote distress and rabbit distress. 5 minutes in after finishing the rabbit sequence a Kit Fox came screaming in over the far wash edge, I couldn't believe it. It ran all the way into 30 yards and I tracked him in the scope the whole way. At 30 yards I kissed which scared the crap out of the Fox and he jumped about 3 feet to his left, stopped and stared. My 55gr projectile met its mark on the quartering Fox which practically blew it in half....must've hit a lot of bone. No picture opportunity available unfortunately!

The second stand was blank. On the third stand I parked off the highway and walked in towards some foothills to setup. I had seen a good amount of sign here last year but didn't have any luck. The wind was about 8-10mph and I setup in a crosswind with the sun at my back. I stood in front of a Palo Verde tree and had the FoxPro out 50 yards in front of me. I started off with some woodpecker distress and in 2 minutes I caught a Coyote streaking in from the downwind side of the call. I moved my sticks and got the Coyote in my sights as it closed into 40 yards. I smacked my lips but that was one educated Coyote! She locked up the brakes and turned to run! I quickly got on her and hit her with a round as she got back to the brush. Hit her a bit far back and had to send a finishing round to do the trick.

On the fourth stand I got into a spot where I called a double back in October a d killed the Male. I had not been back since, and figured someone else might've gotten this remaining Coyote by now as it is in a heavily called area. The wind wasn't great but I figured I could make it work. I drove past the spot and walked back towards the location as to not wind the targeted thicket too bad. Cattle were out grazing as I set the FoxPro and feather decoy out 40 yards from me. I setup with my rifle pointing right where the pair came from in October and started with that same woodpecker distress from my third stand. Some cattle came out of the thicket and they seemed to be looking back at something that bothered them. One in particular was causing a ruckus sounding off every 30 seconds. A few minutes went by and the cattle moved off. Almost simultaneously a Coyote broke free of the brush straight in front of me and almost completely downwind. It ran in from 90 yards to 40 as I pulled up my rifle and watched it work in close. I let out some faint woofs, fully expecting to have to take a running shot as it looked my way. To my surprise the Coyote did a textbook stop and stare and my bullet met its mark dead center of her chest, instantly tipping her over dead.

All the Female Coyotes we've killed these past two weeks are in heat, breeding season is in full swing...but if you catch the weather right they are also looking for a quick easy meal!

- Mark























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on, congrats..


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Walked in about a half mile until I found an area open enough to call on the BLM land side of the road. I set the caller up directly in front of my sitting position and the wind was in my face. I was hoping for a Bobcat on this stand as the area had good sign and was extremely thick with brush! I began calling with Cottontail distress on medium to low volume and then increased it some as it was a bit windy. Just 5 minutes into calling I heard some brush breaking at my 4 o'clock position and looked over to see a Coyote trying to find its way downwind. The brush was too thick so it reversed its course and charged the call, sweeping a bit right to a clearing it could attack through. I raised up my shotgun and shot the Coyote on full sprint and it fell just 5 feet from the FoxPro stone-cold dead!

The very next stand was on a sliver of State Trust Land. I parked the vehicle and dropped into a wash that would get my right up against the border of land. I placed the call behind a huge series of bushes and trees so the predator would have to come around on either side to get a view. I then fell back and found a Creosote just big enough to lean into for a bit of cover and then began calling. The wind was picking up out here, so I had to turn up the volume to get the attention of anything. After a few minutes of calling at high volume I spotted a Coyote hobbling around the right side of the barrier of bushes my call was in. I noticed he had a severe limp and as I watched him come in, he slowly looked my way and paused out at 45 yards. I had been spotted! After just a second of hesitation I quickly raised my shotgun to get on target. Surprisingly this Coyote just more intensely stared my way and gave me enough time to let the Winchester Varmint X lay him out flat downrange.

As I have traveled this stretch of highway over the years, I have always eyeballed a big canyon that stretches about a half mile to the North of the road. It is made up of volcanic boulders and has thick vegetation choking the lower half of the canyon. Finally, on my way through this past trip the wind was mostly good, so I decided to stop and call. It was hot but I was still hoping to prove that this area held Fox. I setup with the FoxPro below me as the wind was blowing slightly uphill. Using baby cottontail sounds proved to be effective as a Grey Fox darted towards the call from the brush in just a few minutes. I pulled up and took a shot at the Fox just 10 yards away but shot under him! It didn't even phase the Fox and he kept going to the call, locked in on the feather decoy in the bush. I aimed higher and hit him this time. I kept calling but no more Fox showed there. This was my first Grey Fox with a huge white tipped tail, rare!












































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Doesn't seem fair anymore. Great work, Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Doesn't seem fair anymore. Great work, Mark!


Thank you Glen. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! A lot of great pic's Congratulations on your hunts*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like a great day calling thanks for sharing


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Right on Mark ????????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I've wanted to hunt Fox with my Ruger 10/22 for a while, so I decided to give it a go this trip. I armed myself with my 45 just incase I called in a Lion so I would have a way to defend myself. After making the 2-hour drive, I arrived at the first stop off the highway, a stock tank that proved to be dry. I did one stand there and it didn't produce but there was fresh sign, so I hiked into the boulder filled hills another few hundred yards and did a second stand.

I setup just off the edge of a heavily used game trail which was 40 yards off the main wash that ran through the hills. The FoxPro was 10 yards in front of me and I had backed into a mesquite tree for cover. The first Grey Fox came in running from straight ahead and I pulled up my rifle before he got close. Knowing where the game trail was, I placed my cross hairs in the small opening that came to the call. Sure enough, that Fox paused in the opening and looked up at me just 10 yards away. I centered the sight on his chest and squeezed off a 35gr round. To my surprise he snarled and spun but took off running to the left! I watched as he cleared the wash and then made his way up the next hill, never pausing. I switched sounds and in 2 minutes caught movement just feet away to my left. Another Fox was working its way in just 10 feet away. All I could do was freeze and hope it didn't see me. It worked and the Fox finally made its way to a rock to gain vantage on the false alarm coming out of my call. I pulled up and got my cross hairs aligned, squeezed the trigger and to my disappointment heard the terrible *PING* of a misfire! I froze yet again, and the Fox looked over at me, and then right back at the call! I ejected the round quickly and got back on target as he was looking back once again. Squeeze, *PING*&#8230;. Not again!!! This time when I ejected the dud round the Fox had seen enough and started to leave. It only paused once, and it was behind a bush. I tried to go find that first Fox that I hit but never was able to locate it. Bummer!

The next stand was a ways further down the highway. On this trip I just wanted to call whatever stuck out to me for being "Foxy." I came around a bend in the road and across the wash was a huge expanse of exposed granite boulder mountains. The wash wound its way through these hills and I just knew there would be Fox in there. I parked and made my way to the backside of the hill that the road was on. It was tight, more well suited for a shotgun than a 22 rifle, but I felt like I would be exposed too much if I kept going. I found shade to hide in and set the caller just 15 feet in front of me on my side of a knee-high boulder. I started off with pup Fox distress shortly and then led into Cottontail distress. Very shortly after the rabbit started playing, I caught movement on the far side of the wash below the rocks. Sure enough, a Grey Fox was making its way to me. I caught a few glimpses of her as she made the 150-yard trek through the brush and wash bed, pausing just once on a boulder to try to see what was going on. She hopped off that rock and with the thick brush I knew the next time I would see her would be when she was in my face! There were a few small rocks just to the downwind side of the call, so I pulled up my 10/22 and watched. She jumped right up onto the rocks as I figured she would do. She fell into my trap so perfectly, there was no chance of escape. I put the cross hairs high on her chest cavity and let one fly. She reacted in a tantrum of snarls and screams and as she spun, I placed another round directly into the base of her left ear which ended the struggle! I switched calls and was met with another Grey Fox hoarsely barking at me from across the wash. I studied the rock pile and eventually found the Fox. I watched through my scope for the next few minutes as he jumped rocks and let out barks. He even laid down casually and slowly barked towards the sounds I was making. He eventually started working his way back up the wall of rocks and out of sight. What an epic stand, my first 22lr predator and a show all in one!

I did one more stand a few miles further down the highway where, yet another large mountain filled with boulders and brush choked gullies came down perfectly. I worked my way around the hill and found a good spot to setup. I was backed into a mesquite tree with the call on my side of some large rocks. This way I could force the Fox to come into view before spooking. Just a few minutes in a big Grey Fox popped up out of the brush and worked its way directly under the call as I pulled up my rifle. As he stopped, I put a round right into the center of the kill zone. He started spinning in a mad frenzy making all kinds of crazy sounds. He spun out of view and bailed into a large bush and prickly pear cactus. All I could see was a shaking bush as he screamed and spun! After a couple minutes of this he stopped screaming and the bush went still. I switched sounds and kept watch for another Fox. Suddenly I caught movement on the right side of that bush and saw the Fox making its way up towards me, he was back from the dead! With brush blocking a shot I jumped up and took a running shot, hitting him in the rear hip. He cleared the small canyon and disappeared. Only a few seconds went by and I saw him slowly climbing the rock hill in front of me at 75 yards! He paused on a flat boulder and I aimed 3 inches above his back, direct hit on the other side of his body right in the kill zone! He winced and fell off the rock. I watched in disbelief as this Fox once again got up and started working his way through the rocks! I never got another shot opportunity and figured I would find him dead under one of the boulders on that small hill. I gave him 10 minutes to die and then started trailing him. I followed blood up over that rocky hill and up the canyon bottom for over 200 yards where the trail went cold. He is dead, somewhere in that canyon but I couldn't recover him.

So, the morale of this story is don't trust a 22lr to kill a Fox proficiently enough to recover them before they make it back to cover. They have way too thick of habitats where they can escape to and die, never to be found.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on a fun day out Mark. 
Sound advice in that last paragraph.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Congrats on a fun day out Mark.
> Sound advice in that last paragraph.


Thank you, it was a blast. Now if only I would've brought the shotgun...haha.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Very bold of you with that rimfire, Mark!

Have you determined what caused the misfires? Were the primers struck sufficiently by the firing pin?

Obviously, with a .22 rimfire, shot placement is crucial - nothing like your scattergun or even a centerfire firearm.

A good lesson there. What if your rimfire rifle was a single shot? Would your shot discipline have been different?

And, the ammo...brand, type, etc...Had you experienced any issues with the ammo during sight-in or any practice sessions? Was/is the extractor and action clean?

Is that a dedicated rimfire scope atop the firearm?

Forgive me for all the questions, but I am a rimfire aficionado and stock about 50 different ammo types - some for targets, some for plinking, some for killing, and some just to drool on (obsolete collector stuff). My biggest trouble is to remember which gun likes which ammo (although they all like quality sub-sonic ammo for accuracy).

I wouldn't give up on the notion of rimfires for small game; just maybe a few adjustments could be considered.


----------



## catcapper

Good questions Glen.

I use a 10/22 for fox and cats when I know I'm gonna hunt an area which shots wont be more than 50-60 yards and .22 stinger hollow points for ammo. The round has enough to put'em down on well placed shots and doesn't do much hide damage.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Damn it Mark... your killing me ????.

I'm gonna say it's the ammunition. I've never had a problem with CCI Stingers in the past, you get the occasional misfire but when the wife was shooting her micro revolver with stingers it would misfire one round out of five ???? every time. I thought maybe it was one of the chambers... but it works fine with anything but CCI Stingers. Good thing we test fired it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well that post got about as much action as I thought it would. 

To clarify a few things:
- Gun was sighted in.
- Scope is a dedicated rimfire scope.
- I saw every impact point of each shot, all were on target. No shots were rushed and they all fell where I wanted.

I used this ammo(picture below) due to it being the only one I knew it was sighted in for. It does surprisingly well as far as grouping goes out of my 10/22. Is it the best hunting round? Obviously not(now that I tested it). The primer strikes looked good, guessing it was just the old ammo I was using as I e had misfires with that before.

So I guess to sum it up I need to say make sure your hunting round is sighted in and take that out when going for Fox. I have Stingers sitting on my safe, I simply didnt take them due to not knowing where they would hit.

So you guys think Stingers are more than capable of killing a Fox before it reaches its boulder filled hide?!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Ammo used...
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good stuff, men.

Never had Stingers shoot worth a hoot in anything I've owned. However, I do have some small carry pistols in .22 rimfire and Stingers get the nod. Different idea. Other fast ammo has come out that use heavier bullets than the 32-grain Stinger. One example is Aguila .22 Interceptor, Eley primed and 40 grains.

My problem is that supersonic anything never flies as good as the slower stuff in anything I own.

Testing is the only way to know what anything will do in a particular firearm - accuracy always being the key for me. Killed lots of stuff with perfect sub-sonic shots.

Thinking with a single-shot mentality would be difficult for me with that mag. Sticks out too much anyway.

Good thing about the .22s is that it's cheap to test different stuff and fun at the same time.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well here is my most current "Quick Stands" update...

Today was forecasted to be extremely windy but I still gave it a go. I haven't been successful in the wind much ever and wanted to test out this new high-end FoxPro to see what all the hype is about. The first 3 stands of the morning were uneventful. I decided to do one last stand that was centered between 2 small washes that worded their way to a large wash than ran for miles. There was also an RV parked just over a mile upwind of me, and I know how much Coyotes like free meals. I bailed out of the vehicle and made my way into the desert until the road was far enough away to not annoy me.

All I took with me were shooting sticks, the 30-06, and my FoxPro. I found a mesquite tree large enough to hide myself with cover about 50 yards upwind of me for the caller to hide in. I settled into the tree and began calling loudly. The wind at this point was around 20mph so I knew it had to be loud in order to reach any curious ears. Very quickly I spotted a Coyote moving in from the direction of that RV. It was already in the wash within 30 yards of the FoxPro when I saw it and as it worked around to the downwind side of the brush pile, I tracked it in the scope. Just as it cleared the last bush, I let out a bark and the Coyote paused, staring my way with the sun in its eyes. I settled the cross hairs right on its front left shoulder as it was quartering to me and let the Tikka T3 do the rest. I could hear the 180gr SST bullet do its work as the Coyote was thrown to the ground motionless.

Later that evening I did another 2 quick stands in some area that has produced for me a few years in a row. I chose the first stand because it was on the downwind side of the mountain range, so it gave me the best opportunity at success while calling in 20-30mph wind. I walked into this jumping cactus infested area and setup just off an old 2-track that clearly isn't driven any longer. I positioned the FoxPro just on the upwind side of the dirt path and hid it in the middle of a creosote. I then walked 40 yards to a mesquite tree just large enough to hide my standing profile and rested my Tikka T3 on my tall Primos Trigger Sticks. I started the call off around 75% volume and slowly climbed. The wind would die down just a bit from time to time, so I had a good feeling about this stand. At about 8 minutes I caught a critter moving in from my 10 o'clock position. It was a Grey Fox which I wasn't planning on seeing on this stand! I smoothly looked through my scope and centered it on the FoxPro area, all while keeping my left eye open to watch for movement. Sure enough, the Fox came right in and swung around the bush, very intently looking inside to find the rabbit that was clearly in pain. It paused, only giving me a view of its tail and rear end. Without much visibility other than where the Fox was currently standing, I placed the cross hairs right on the base of the tail and squeezed off a round. After all, we are talking about shooting a Fox with a 180gr missile! The report of the rifle was quickly met with the pop of a solid hit and after I pulled my head up, I didn't see any Fox laying where he had stood. I also didn't see any movement of a predator escaping sure death, so I figured I would find it around the side of the bush.

Nothing else showed so I collapsed the sticks and made my way over. The impact completely blew off its right rear leg and sprayed the entrails all over the area, including my FoxPro (this detail comes in on my next stand&#8230! I gathered up the Fox and managed to get a post-worthy photo of it, and then moved on to my final stand a way down the highway.

This last location has provided me 3 Coyotes the last 3 times I have called it. 100% stands don't come around too often, especially when they are as easy to get to as this is. I parked the vehicle and then walked into my stand location around a quarter mile from the road. The wind was absolutely perfect for the stand, although still quite stiff. I had the FoxPro 45 yards directly in front of me with the wind blowing back over to the car to the right. There was a huge thicket along a wash another 200 yards to the left where they usually come out of. I started calling loudly with the same sequence that had proven effective already this day. In under 4 minutes I saw a Coyote burning in from straight ahead, turns out he was taking a nap out among the mesquite trees instead of the thicket! As I tracked him in the scope it disappeared for just a second into a wash and then arrived at the bush the FoxPro was in. He jammed his nose into the bush right up against the caller and sniffed, then looked around quickly. It was at this time that I squeezed the trigger and a huge BOOM range out. I couldn't believe it when I saw the Coyote turn to the right and start running out of there! I tried to get it to stop but he wasn't having any part of that. I kept calling but nothing else showed.

I made my way to the dead brush that was in-between the caller and myself and sure enough, I grazed the dead branch which threw off my shot just enough to miss! The huge puff of dirt just over the back of the Coyote told me that it barely missed its mark. Well, you can't get them all and I know where this guy lives. I will give him a couple months and then we will see if he learned his lesson or not.






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well I swear by stingers, it's a trappers round for close range with a live animal in the trap, I had a live XL wolf in a leg hold and used like 6 or 7 lr 22 and it just sat and looked at me, I told my story too a seasoned trapper and he said use stingers, I switched and never had a problem after that.


----------



## youngdon

Those 180's should anchor them well. Thankfully you had some high end ammo available. :hunter:


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Those 180's should anchor them well. Thankfully you had some high end ammo available. :hunter:


Haha, love it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Realized I didnt update with some past kills. Been kinda crazy with the baby lately. Haha. Heres a quick one from October 28. Got an old Fox to show up late in the stand. I pulled him out of a half mile deep canyon right off a main road. I've only seen a couple old Grey Fox with worn down teeth like this guy. Shot him at 10 yards with the trusty Mossberg 500 and Winchester Varmint X ammo.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Another quick outing from November 5th. I was just 1 Fox away from getting my 50th Fox since joining PVCI so I hit Tim up and said let's go get him!

Our first stand at 2:30pm Tim called in a Bobcat but it gave us the slip as it came in hidden and popped up between us, and then escaped on the same route! We decided to move 200 yards and try to call it in again. After 5 minutes in we heard some animal huffing at us from the thicket on the edge of a tank berm. I switched the call and heard a bunch of brush bust as a Coyote made a direct line to the call. It paused at just 10 feet and Tim dumped him with a full load of BB's to the pump house. That was fun to watch!!

We made a couple more stands and had some dirt bikers tear around our sets but no predators showed. We headed into the rocky hills at the edge of the flats next to attempt to get my 50th Fox. As we setup the light was fading fast but just as I started we had 2 guys on bikes enter our stand area so I waited them out a bit. As they got more into the distance I started the call and had a hard charging Grey Fox come in from my right almost all the way to the call. As it stopped behind a bush I did some trimming and the BB's made their way to the Fox on the opposite side at about 20 yards. #50 down! The bikers made their way back into our area so I paused the call. A couple minutes more and they were on their way back out. I changed the call sound and within a minute had another Fox jumping boulders to come off the hill in front of us! As it got to the bottom I pulled my shotgun up and waited. It came into 40 yards straight in front and I placed the red dot right on its chest and released the fatal load of Varmint X BB's yet again.

Another memorable and successful hunt with my buddy. I was glad to have him there for my 50th Fox milemarker. 
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A few days later I ran out for a few morning stands. No luck at the first few so I headed to one of my 100% stands for Fox to see if I could turn my luck around. Sure enough within 2 minutes I had this guy show up and he walked right where I wanted him. After pausing directly behind the caller he continued the few extra feet to the downwind side and that was my shot opportunity. I recently bought a new round that I hope ends up being the perfect up close Fox round and choke combination. They are a 3" shell filled 2/3 with BBB steel and 1/3 #2 Tungsten shot. With my Northern Flight "mid range" extended choke the pattern is about 1.5' wide at 15 yards. This Fox popped out right at 15 or so yards and the shot absolutely put him down hard, not even a twitch. Exactly what I was hoping for during my real tight stands! I figure it will be deadly to about 30 yards. Anything further and I'll switch to the Varmint X and extra full Turkey choke setup. 
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well I guess it's the year of the Fox for us...

The other day Tim and I headed out for a quick afternoon hunt. A month and a half ago we had a Bobcat escape us so the goal was to get it called back in and shot now that the fur is good. Well long story short is we did 6 stands and just had one critter show up...yep, a Grey Fox. Tim was setup in the thicket and I was on top of a berm on the downwind side watching for any back door animals. About 10 minutes in I caught movement to my hard left and watched as a Grey Fox emerged and peered in towards the call. When it moved behind brush I pulled up, placed the red dot on the movement through the bush and squeezed. Fur flew and the Fox was down 10 feet away. The look on Tim's face was pretty funny when he realized it wasn't the Bobcat! Lol










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You had me believing that you were home bound. ????

Congrats on your 50th. ????????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> You had me believing that you were home bound.
> 
> Congrats on your 50th.


Haha, I was....for over a month during prime hunting season! 

Thanks Eric!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting Mark.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting Mark.


Thanks Don 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well I needed a prime Fox pelt to swap to a taxidermist for a "free" Bobcat pelt tan. Stopped in a tried and true spot off a highway and walked a couple hundred yards in. This is THICK country, so the shotgun and an IM choke were used to open up the pattern a bit. I setup the FoxPro and my custom decoy then hid behind some granite boulders, peering over with the Mossberg resting on top. A herd of deer popped up and were on full alert as I settled into my spot.

20 seconds into my first sequence a Grey Fox came streaking in from just a few yards uphill. I turned on the Tactacam and raised my shotgun as it cleared the opening and paused on a boulder. I was so focused on making sure the camera was recording I let my trigger control slip....pulled the shot and peppered the Fox with just a couple BBB in the front legs! He made it into the thicket and I watched as the deer saw him leaving slowly. I quickly switched sounds and bumped the volume up. Within 1 minute I caught movement as another Fox worked through the same thicket, this one much bigger. It ran right through the deer and they scattered. Once again I pulled up where I thought it would pop out and sure enough he did. This time I refocused on proper trigger pull and dropped him stone dead on the boulder.

I looked for that first Fox but couldn't find it or blood. I hate injuring an animal but by the way it was moving I'm guessing it will be ok.

Video:














Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I also got out on one of those soggy mornings after Christmas. Target species was Coyotes & Bobcats. The morning was pretty miserable actually. Weatherman got the timing of the storm wrong and it misted rain on me all morning. I bailed a bit more north and found ground for one final stand as the sun broke through the clouds, and that is when the magic happened.

I pulled up to a mostly open, sparse Creosote flat with just a few trees clumped together. My problem is all I brought was a shotgun. This bumped up the difficulty more as I had to get creative. I setup within the few trees hoping to lure a Coyote into them for the shot. I placed the call and decoy 35 yards upwind(10mph from the North) and sat on a small hump where 3 taller bushes were growing from which helped conceal me. I could see 200 yards in every direction and was concerned with the lack of rifle. I started off with a bird distress on medium volume and quickly upped it to about 75% volume. After 4 minutes I noticed something white shining at about 125 yards to my 10 O'clock position. After watching for 10 seconds the Coyote revealed itself by twitching an ear. I started my Tactacam and raised my shotgun to get the footage. Over the next minute and a half she cautiously worked all the way into 28 yards, falling right into my trap perfectly! As she cleared the last set of bushes I let the Varmint X fly and she dropped in her tracks, never a clue that I was there. One of the most rewarding stands I've done!

Video:





Also in the video are pictures of a fresh Badger den or dig that I found on the way home. I tried calling it out of the freshest dog but had no luck. After hunting predators for 9 years I am still without a called in Badger! Any tips?!

















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice work MARKing them !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WTG --Congrats on your kills*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

????Mark... I've heard of guys calling one in... but I don't know what sounds they used, probably rabbit distress. I would use some kinda rodent or bird distress early in the morning or late in the evening.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mark... I've heard of guys calling one in... but I don't know what sounds they used, probably rabbit distress. I would use some kinda rodent or bird distress early in the morning or late in the evening.


Yeah a bunch of guys at my club have gotten them. I just seem to be one of the few who can't seem to get one to show up! Lol. I have gotten 8 Bobcats and a Lion...but that dang Badger is MIA. Haha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

I've been fortunate to have trapped and called several badgers. Rodent distress or the vole/mole worked for me. My brother and I tried to dig one out of a terrace in a field when we were teenagers. Stupidest, dumbest crap I ever attempted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Got a quick few stands in this morning. Called in a Coyote on the first light stand but I was looking the wrong way as he flew in so never got a shot off.

If you'll notice, where I killed the Grey Fox was insanely thick. I had zero shooting lanes. I was hoping one would jump onto one of the few boulders poking up above the brush, and to my delight she read the script! Got a bit of footage before I took the shot so that was the cherry on top!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

A cooperative critter for sure.


----------



## youngdon

Good job Mark. What did the fox say ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Good job Mark. What did the fox say ?


Hmm, didn't have a chance to ask him. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

The purpose of this was to see how silly/ stupid of a video they could make. They succeeded not only in that but also making a ton of money.

Fish go blub !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Lol.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Lol.


Did that edit just for you Don. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Thank you Mark, I played it for my wife and a neighbor. We were all laughing about the original video just the other day.


----------

